# Construcción Receptor FM miniatura (Regenerativo)



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Receptor FM miniatura (Regenerativo)*

Este simple circuito le permitira recibir señales de audio con gran claridad, las cuales podran ser escuchadas a traves de un parlante. Ademas, esta destinado para aquellos que se inician en las comunicaciones inalambricas

Este tipo de receptores tiene la particularidad que el realizador debe contar con buena paciencia para ponerlo a toque.







Lista de materiales
4 BF494B [Q1]
1 Resistencia de 47K [R1]
1 Resistencia de 10 K [R2]
1 Potenciometro de 50 K [R3]
2 Resistencias de 3K3 [R4&5]
1 Potenciometro de 10 K [R6]
1 Resistencia de 2M2 [R7]
1 Resistencia de 22K [R8]
1 Capacitor electrolítico 22 µF/25V [C1]
2 Capacitor cerámico 4,7 nF [C2&6]
1 Capacitor de poliéster o cerámico 2,2 nF [C3]ç
1 Trimmer 3-30 pF [C4]
1 Capacitor cerámico NP0 4,7 pF [C5]
1 Capacitor cerámico 22 nF [C7]
1 Capacitor cerámico 100 nF [C8]
1 Capacitor electrolítico 4,7 µF/25 V [C9] 
1 Baquelita
1 Bateria 9V
1 Conector de bateria 9V
1 CHRF de 100 uH
Alambre de 1 mm de diámetro
** Ver esquema del amplificador de audio

En la figura 1 se muestra el esquema del receptor:






En la figura 2 se muestra el sencillo amplificador de audio a usar.






*Construccion de la bobina*
La bobina se realiza con el almbre de 1 mm formando de 4 a 6 espiras espaciadas 1 mm, al aire, diámetro 10 mm,  derivación a 1 espira del lado de la alimentación en la cual se conectara la antena.

** Opcion en el caso de no conseguir el CHRF
Realice 50 vueltas de alambre esmaltado calibre 32 AWG, a espiras juntas, en una forma de 3 mm de diámetro.
*Armado*
Para el montaje podrá utilizar cualquier método, incluso el armado punto a punto "al aire", sobre una baquelita cobreada de 8 x 10 cm. 

*Puesta a funcionamiento*
Utilice una fuente de alimentación de 9 Vcc a pilas. [Las fuentes no son recomendables: meten mucho ruido]
Como antena puede usar un trozo de almbre de 60 cm de largo. En mi caso use una antena whip a 15 metros de altura con un RG-58. De esta forma pude escuchar claramente las conversaciones de un aeropuerto a unos 20 Km (11 am)






Regule el potenciometro R3 hasta escuchar el soplido de la regeneración. Utilizando un destornillador no metálico sintonice emisoras con el trimmer C4, luego regule nuevamente el potenciometro R3 hasta tener una audición limpia y clara. Con 6 espiras en la bobina L1 deberán escucharse las estaciones de la banda de FM, con 4 espiras se sintonizará la banda aeronáutica y estaciones de TV. 
Si no se obtiene regeneración por tener poca ganancia el transistor de RF BF494B, utilice un capacitor de C5 de 8,2 pF, NP0. 
_Como recomendacion personal, les sigiero que compren varios BF494 y utilicen el medidor de Hfe de su tester: escojan el que TRT que mas ganacia marque; de esta forma se evitaran muchos dolores de cabeza._

Foto del montaje (Interior)






Realizado por Anthony123 para Foros de Electrónica y sus integrandes. Saludos y diviertanse..! Ya me he gastado como 3 horas escuchando todo tipo de comunicacion FM en VHF..! (hasta CW escuche por ahi   )

EDITO1: Gracias al amigo HIPATETIK de aqui del foro, tenemos un PDF que resume todo el post en paralelo a la presentacion de un PCB experimental (Estaremos a la espera de los comentarios finales y su funcionamiento)


----------



## diego_z (Sep 18, 2008)

bien che! yo la arme pero no obtube ningun resultado a pesar de tener una emisora a 200 metros de casa jjejejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 18, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> bien che! yo la arme pero no obtube ningun resultado a pesar de tener una emisora a 200 metros de casa jjejejeje



Eso es por la baja ganacia del TRT.. cambia C5 por uno de 8,2 pF o intenta con un trimmer de 0-45 pF!

En este  video se muestra la secuencia CW que capte..    Me parecio raro.. Nunca asocie FM VHF con CW
YouTube - CW en FM...


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Esta excelente
Te felicito pero me gustaría q me ayudes en su construcción 
Puedes especificar sus bobinas y su circuito me gustaría copiar el mismo q tu tienes ya q soy un poco entupido y se puede construir solamente con cables 
Muchas gracias antemano y disculpa por molestarte por mis tontas preguntas


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 20, 2008)

Para la bobina del oscilador tomas un cable rigido delgado y una forma de madera o de plastico circular de 1 cm de diametro..! Enrrollas 5 vueltas del cable sobre la forma y ya obtienes la bobina principal..!

El circuito esta publicado en el post.:!


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Sep 20, 2008)

eso que recibiste es el codigo de identificacion de un sistema  vor (radioayudas a la navegacion aerea)  y estan entre  108 y 117 MHz.  el codigo es :  _ . _ .   +   . . _  +    _ _   y traducido : CUM .  es el vor del aeropuerto de cumana . esta en 113.3 MHz vivis cerca del aeropuerto?


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Muchas gracias pero sobre el circuito no lo destinto demasiado por favor mas detalles y sobre la cercanía de un aeropuerto esta aproximadamente  unos 16km pero a la cercanía de 3km un aeródromo pequeño
Enserio quiero hacerlo de igual forma q el tuya ya que funciona


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 20, 2008)

Buenas, entre 110 y 117 están los sistema telemétricos de aviación, un poco mas arriba esta la fonía (en AM) 

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 20, 2008)

armaggedon_1757 dijo:
			
		

> vivis cerca del aeropuerto?


Si.. como a 200 metros lineales. Un poco mas abajo se escuchan datos meteorologicos que se actualizan cada minuto..! (altitud, humedad,etc)



			
				eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Buenas, entre 110 y 117 están los sistema telemétricos de aviación, un poco mas arriba esta la fonía (en AM)



Yo recibi ordenes de mando y algunos chistes de los pilotos    ..! Ando con un dolor de cabeza inmenso al no lograr los 144 Mhz (la banda de los 2 metros) para escuchar a los polis..!



			
				moiskey dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias pero sobre el circuito no lo destinto demasiado



Se mas especifico a amigo..


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Que escribo mal
Lo q me refería es q no lo distingo ni siquiera su circuito impreso solo su diagrama del circuito pero quiero fabricarlo de la misma forma q lo as echo muchas gracias
(Se entendió) hay q copiar las buenas ideas como lo q as echo lo quiero fabricar perfectamente a la tuya si se puede por favor ya q soy un escupido en estas cosas


Muchas gracias por tus respuestas un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 20, 2008)

No use PCB..! Lo arme "al aire"..!


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Muchas gracias ahora lo entendido todo se puede armar al aire q seria lo mismo con solamente con cables a PUENTES se ya seria mi ultima duda para ya empezar armarla


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 20, 2008)

Usar cables no es recomendable..! Mejor usa el metodo al aire, ademas todas las patas cortitas..!


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 20, 2008)

Esta ya seria la ultima duda sobre la bobina de 100uH se podría reemplazar con las echa las q parecen resistencias ya q tengo una de 100uH (café-negro-café) son compatibles 
Si no lo fueran como seria su construcción muchas gracias y perdona por ser tantas preguntas pero cuando lo ensamble subiré las fotos termina muchas gracias gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Efectivamente.. puedes usar ese choke.! Recuerda blindar la parte del primer transistor..!


----------



## moiskey2 (Sep 21, 2008)

El transistor se me a echo difícil encontrado sus remplazo calases seria o podría ocupar los populares como los 2nxxxx bxxxx gracias ya q este experimento me fascino gracias
otracosa la conexión de la antena?


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2008)

un 2N2222, un 2N3904.. (Ninguno de los 2 los he probado, pero dudo mucho que fallen   )


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2008)

Vallan preparando sus dipolos de 20 metros de largo...! PROXIMAMENTE UN RECEPTOR para la banda de los 40 metros.:! Estoy haciendo pruebas pero no logro recibir ningun radioaficionado.:! Que debo hacer? Usar un preamplificador sintonizado? Alguna idea extra? 

Todas las ayudas son validas   !


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 23, 2008)

Upssss.. me olvido colocar que se deben comprar varios para medirles la gananci (Hfe) y usar el que mas tenga.:!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2008)

Estaba pensado (para un ajuste mas fino de la frecuencia) usar un 1N4001 que configurado de cierta forma me dió valores desde 4-4,8 pF..! Sin contar que el LC meter no puede con valores muy pequeños y que en la realidad el cambio de capacidad se viene dando de manera minuscula[ 4,01-4,82 (por decir algo    ]; de esta forma nos permitiria un ajuste mejor..! La verdad que este receptor me seigue sorprendiendo, ayer lo prendi para ver que encontraba y la emisoras comerciales las capte con una calidad de audio diria yo con un 10% de inferioridad con respecto a un equipo comercial (claro esta que el audio no es Stereo)


----------



## diego_z (Sep 30, 2008)

mmm estuve mirando y este circuito es muy parecido a este 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuitos-utiles-medidores-demas-15470/
que salio en la revista saber electronica numero 2 o 3 no recuerdo

y a este
http://www.electronica2000.com/radiocontrol/recepmono.htm

y este

http://www.electronica2000.com/radiocontrol/recepmono.htm

y este que adjunto que es el mismo que este 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about22081.html

la verdad seria de mucha humildad  que cites el autor y no lo tomes como tullo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 30, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> la verdad seria de mucha humildad  que cites el autor y no lo tomes como tullo



En ningun momento me atribui la autoria..! Eso fue un comentario de mal gusto de Randy (creo que es asi)

El severaba eso que dices..! Y por falta de tiempo no pude colocar el link..! Si qerian el autor principal debian pedirlo de manera mas amistosa y sin ningun rodeo..!

http://ksitodo.com.ar/receptor_vhf1.html

PD: Todos son iguales y todos funcionan de la misma forma..!


----------



## asterión (Sep 30, 2008)

Y como te va en tu busqueda de captar frecuencias de radio aficionados?


----------



## diego_z (Sep 30, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> diego_z dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tiempo es lo que te sobra che    ,,,, me parece que en ningun momento no fui amistoso y no e dado rodeos,, directamente te lo pregunte


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 30, 2008)

Esta paralizada a los fines de semana..! Aunque ando buscando un receptor de conversion directa que sea bueno y sencillo para el foro..!


----------



## asterión (Oct 1, 2008)

Y bueno... si, si, pero... Lograste captar frecuencias de radio aficionado?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2008)

Para frecuencias de radioaficionado es otra historia..! En VHF capte algunas lineas de taxi's, por lo que hablaban indagué que eran de una ciudad a 200 Km al sur.

De todas maneras no te preocupes, estoy buscando receptores buenos y probados para subirlos al foro al igual como hice este..!


----------



## asterión (Oct 10, 2008)

En la pata 6 del LM entra el voltaje positivo?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 10, 2008)

Efectivamente, el positivo de la alimentacion...! Procura la primera vez usar una bateria en lugar de una fuente de alimentacion.!


----------



## asterión (Oct 16, 2008)

¿Puedo utilizar este condenso variable?







Lo saque de una radio vieja. Les dejo los valores del condenso para que lo evaluen. Si es posible, usaria las patas correspondientes a la parte de AM por tener los valores mas altos?






En caso que lo pueda usar, como sera la conexión? con cuales patitas? juntaria la de tierra con una de ellas? Gracias por la explicación!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2008)

Ahi tienes el diagrama de conexion de tu condensador..! Es facilmente identificable por el cable bifilar que se usa en las antenas AM..!

Puedes utilizar GND mas uno de los lados..!


----------



## asterión (Oct 16, 2008)

Gracias, pero que me aconsejas? que le meta lo de Am ode FM? para lograr mayor amplitud de señales que capturar?


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2008)

Con el AM puedes lograr un amplio margen de recepcion pero en frecuencias bajas, con el FM vas a poder trabajar con las frecuencias altas..! Recuerda que debes utilizar cables los mas corto posibles.!


----------



## asterión (Oct 16, 2008)

Bueno, he hecho todo lo que dices, excepto tener una antenota en mi techo.
Pongo una foto del cacharro, te cuento que cuando muevo R3 cerca del final de su recorrido escucho un ruido mas o menos fuerte como golpes e interferencia. Una vez ahi muevo el condenso y naa, a ver fijate si ves algo raro por ahi.
GRacias!


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 16, 2008)

1** Revisa la ubicacion del transistor
2** Prueba a ver si el LM386 está amplificando
3** Coloca una antena larga (Un alambre de 50 cm sirve)
4** Pon el pote de 50 a mitad de recorrido
5** Coloca la bateria y ve rodando el pote hasta escuchar un soplido o algo como si se estuviera arrastrando un microfono por el piso.. (gurrrrrrr gurrrrrr)
6** Revisa la conecion del trimmer.. la veo medio rara, si puede tirale una foto de cerca. 
7** A mi me funciono la regeneracion sobre los 47K del pote


----------



## asterión (Oct 17, 2008)

*1** Revisa la ubicacion del transistor* 

Pucha, no creo que me halla equivocado con eso...

*2** Prueba a ver si el LM386 está amplificando *

Pucha, no creo...    Si esta amplificando...

*3** Coloca una antena larga (Un alambre de 50 cm sirve) *

Con el cable que tiene de 20 cm mas la antena telescopica creo que ya tiene sus 50 cm

*4** Pon el pote de 50 a mitad de recorrido *

Este pote cuando lo pongo cerca del final, escucho el soplido que dices...

*5** Coloca la bateria y ve rodando el pote hasta escuchar un soplido o algo como si se estuviera arrastrando un microfono por el piso.. (gurrrrrrr gurrrrrr) *

Si lo escucho amigo!

*6** Revisa la conecion del trimmer.. la veo medio rara, si puede tirale una foto de cerca.*

Esto es lo raro, cuando escucho el soplido, muevo el condenso y no parece cambiar en nada la cosa...

*7** A mi me funciono la regeneracion sobre los 47K del pote*

A mi tambien, mas o menos asi...


----------



## moiskey2 (Oct 31, 2008)

Te felicito tu diseño a573ar10n pero puedes mostrar su parte de abajo para copiarlo jijiji 
No e podido diseñar una forma q realmente me funcione pero tu diseño esta fabuloso y bien ordenadito por favor arias ese favor antemano gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 31, 2008)

NOTA: Si creen que le falta algo al post porfa avisenme; puede ser via foro o via MP..!

PD: Creo que voy a terminar una PCB para este diseño a ver que surge..! Si funciona lo subo..!


----------



## asterión (Nov 2, 2008)

Este es, aunque no creo haberme equivocado, revisalo...


----------



## moiskey2 (Nov 2, 2008)

anthony123 Que ante recomiendas y lo otro es q solamente tengo de TV de 75 Homs será útil gracias (coaxial se me olvida decir eso)


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Pues una casera:un dipolo; esto te hace la csa mas facil y en internet hay mucha información sobre el tema..! Bueno ese cable coaxial se acerca justamente a la impendancia del dipolo asi que no hay problemas..! 

Amigo a573r10n, como veo en tu foto, las conexiones son "bastante largas" y yo le atribuiría eso al fallo de tu receptor..!


----------



## asterión (Nov 2, 2008)

Pucha, que pesadas son las ondas Hertzianas, todo quieren corto! En receptores, en transmisores...   
Y cuando se hace una PCB no pasa algo parecido?


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 8, 2008)

Aqui va un adelanto de lo que seria el receptor de onda corta..! Cubre un rango de 7-7,35 Mhz y tiene un simple frecuencimetro adosado para saber en que parte del dial estamos..!
La publicacion la postergué debido a la falta de tiempo y que también, estoy trabajando para obtener un filtro de entrada que sea sencillo y selectivo a la vez, sumandole, un pequeño trt para que amplifique y mejore un poco la recepcion.







73's.. saludosss


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Nov 27, 2008)

bueno el tutorial esta bueno y todo pero hace falta como que mas explicacion grafica pues is anthony dice que es al metodo araña y sin necesidad de pcb no es complicado? ademas que tipo de transistores se deben utilizar pues no es que se amediocre pero no tiene por casualidad el diagrama pictorico o como una serie de pasos para armarlo en pcb estoy interesado en armarlo pero segun lo que he leido se ve complicado para ser algo tan pequeño y ademas algunas señales como las de los aeropuertos non es señal restirngida
no se en fin estoy interesado en armarlo necesitaria ayuda ya que estoy en este cuento del rf gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 13, 2008)

Ya que estoy completamente libre de responsabilidades, podre terminar todos los tutoriales que le debo al foro..! Con respecto a este, me voy a inclinar al diseño de un PCB para hacer mas facil la construccion de este receptor!

Saludosss!


----------



## wextreme (Dic 22, 2008)

lo arme varias veces ahora are un sim para ver si meto una senoidal a alta frecuencia la puedo sacar demodulada, por que de hecho sumba como los diodes pero no encuentro ninguna emisora


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2008)

La cuestion es que es un sistema regenerativo, en palabra criollas, ES MUY MAÑOSO! Hay muchos factores involucrados y por ende es dificil que este circuito ande a la primera..! 

Usaste blindaje? Que antena le colocaste? Alguna foto?


----------



## wextreme (Dic 22, 2008)

el potenciometro lo tire despues de la etapa  de fi pa controlar la amplificación de audio, y ahora ocupe bobina con 4 bueltas, ahora lo raro es que cuando lo coloco en el osciloscopio de la U acun que lo coloque en las capasidades y inductancias pa que recuene a los 90MHz me sale que esta como en los 6 megas y mas sabes porque puede ser eso ?


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2008)

1** el potenciometro de 50 K es muy importante para poner a "regenerar al engendro" (por lo visto , creo que no lo usaste)

2** La etapa de audio tiene su propio potenciometro, no veo porque estas haciendo ese cambio.ç

3** Un choke de 4 vueltas? Creo que ese es otro de los factores que llevaron a que no funcionara tu circuito.!


----------



## wextreme (Dic 22, 2008)

hola, mira la parte del potenciometro de 50 kilos no lo toque, con el que me meti fuen con el de 10 kilos que esta en la salida de fi,  y lko cambie por que si no esta en la salida del sistema se cuela el ruido que pasa por la resistencia de 2.2M aun que es grande se cuela ruido pr lo cual aun que el potenciometro de diez kilos lo tire a cero chilla, el potenciometro de 50 kilos no lo toque por que es ese el que deja la señal de salida en cuadratura con el de entrada, la bobina de choque no es de 4 vueltas esa es la de 50 vueltas,  el trimer me tinca que me esta agarrando pa la chuleta, por que hoy cuando lo tira al osciloscopio me dio una señal cuadrasa con fenomedo de rigs asi que ese se va a la basura e estado buscando un varicap pero no e podido encontrarlo, igual muchas gracias seguire despues intentandolo, cuando termine mis pruebas. de hay seguimos jugando con rf


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 22, 2008)

Pues ese rings que dice es una salida "NORMAL" de este tipo de circuitos, checa el articulo que salio en la revista


----------



## Osvald (Dic 26, 2008)

Hola interesante tu circuito.
una pregunta que CHRF del circuito y como s consigue o arma.
gracias


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 1, 2009)

Tienes 2 opciones:
**O armarlo (En la primera pagina aparecen las explicaciones)
**O comprarlo como una inductancia normal de 100 µH (Se parece a una resistencia, pero , por lo general, tiene color verde foforesente)


----------



## moiskey2 (Ene 2, 2009)

Bueno sobre la bobina es fácil de conseguir trata de desarmar un televisor antiguo o una radio y encontraras esa bobina
Es igual a una resistencia incluso su valor de colores (café-negro-café) y es verde
De esta manera la obtuve e incluso hay unas mas antiguas q parecen condensadores pero celestes y con el mismo código de colores
  Greenpeace de la electrónica yo reciclo casi todo prácticamente no compro los materiales


----------



## Osvald (Ene 3, 2009)

Hola 
gracias por la aclaracion 
amigos me podrian ayudar en construir su par de este circuito tx es decir rx
les comento que busque por todos las tiendas electronicas los integrados tlp 434 y su par 
no lo he encontrado.
El proyecto que tengo que hacer una comunicaciones entre dos computadoras de forma inalambrica les envio la imagen para eso estoy haciendo la programacion turbo c++ y en turbo assembler y la salida de la pc es el puerto serial en ambas pc's, estoy seguro que el circuito que esta aqui me podra ayudar para la TX o tienen otro circuito que podrian facilitarme tambien nesecito RX.
la verdad les agradesco por la aclaracion de todas maneras voy ha probarlo, ahi publico mi proyecto.
gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 3, 2009)

Dada a la pequeña distancia que hay entre los modulos, podrias emplear un TDA7000, el cual es un hibrido que te facilitaria las cosas. Un par de capacitores, una bobinita y ya, esta listo para recibir FM (Eso si, no sobrepases mucho la distancia ya que ese IC es muy poco sensible)
Para el Tx puedes usar cualquiera de los cientos de esquemas que andan dando vuelta por el foro.


----------



## CRISTIAN86 (Ene 15, 2009)

Voy a implemtarlo pero tengo problemas con la construccion de la bobina, y la antena de que tamaño deberia ser


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 18, 2009)

Que tipos de problemas estas teniendo?

PD: Una antena de 30 cm va bien.!


----------



## CRISTIAN86 (Ene 20, 2009)

Deseo poner un filtro pasa banda que deje pasar solo  frecuencias de 94.4 Mhz hasta 94.6 Mhz en que parte del circuto ubico al filtro.


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 20, 2009)

Para este diseño, no es nada factible usar filtros adicionales al tipico LC..! Si qieres te apoyo en la construccion de un FM heterodino.


----------



## Moe_ (Ene 28, 2009)

Hola, muy bueno el tutorial  . Armé el circuito (al aire) y funcionó bastante bien. Pude sintonizar emisoras de FM y estaciones de TV. Mi idea es sintonizar emisiones de aviones ya que vivo cerca de un aeropuerto, pero seguí las indicaciones en cuanto a la bobina de 4 espiras y no tuve resultados (estoy usando un trimmer de 6 a 50 pf porque fue el único que tenía a mano)
Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 28, 2009)

Yo tambien he tenido problemas para frecuencias mas altas a 140 Mhz..! Tengo tiempo sin tocar el circuito, pero creo que es tiempo de hacerlo..! Agregarle algunas cosas a ver si alcanzo los 144 Mhz..!


----------



## richar (Ene 30, 2009)

alguien tiene un circuito que trabaje como un diodo varicap porque no puedo hallar en el mercado ese tipo de diodos


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 30, 2009)

Usa otro diodo.. como un led o un zerner de 36V/1W!


----------



## desil (Mar 1, 2009)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una duda sobre el receptor que ha publicado  anthony123

esoy muy interesado con este receptor pero mi electronica es limitada  y no se que significa el simbolo

que hay despues de c8 sobre r6 es entrada de audio? no se..por favor estaria muy agradecido con la ayuda


mucha gracias de antemano ..un saludo


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 1, 2009)

es un potenciometro para controlar el volumen.

Hace unos dias me di a la tarea de hacer este circuito, y al principio no encontraba el por que no servia, despues de analizar un poco, y mucha suerte , encontre que el problema estaba en el XRF, cambie este choque fabricado con la resistencia de 1Mohm por uno usado en las Motherboard de una PC, es un pequeño tuvo de ferrita por el cual solo de pasa un pedazo de alambre magneto sin necesidad de ninguna espira, estos choques los usan para evitar ruido en la salida de los puertos.

por lo complicado de encontrarlos y por que casi nadie va querer abrir su Pc para retirar uno de estos choques, por lo cual fabrique el mio con un tramo de alambre galganizado, hice una bobina con el alambre sobre un desarmador de 3mm de diametro y por dentro de la bobina del alambre galvanizado pase un tramo de alambre magneto, no tuvo la misma eficacia que el de ferrita, pero me funciono mejor que el primero con la resistencia.

espero les sirva de algo, saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2009)

Muy acertada tu oponion..! Efectivamente el choke es para evitar que la RF se "meta" en el sistema de audio! 

Saludos.

PD: Aunque no escriba mucho estos dias, estoy al pendiente del movimiento del post!


----------



## desil (Mar 12, 2009)

una duda mas porfavor..me podrias decir si tengo que conecar la tercera patita del potenciometro de 50k

y si de ser asi  donde?..por cierto no veo por donde tengo que alimentar los 9v..disculpad mi ignorancia..

gracias de nuevo..


----------



## Gradmaster (Mar 13, 2009)

Los 9V van en el nodo entre R5 y R8, y sobre el pot, no debe importar si la conectas o no pero es mejor que lo hagas para saber el sentido que le daras en la variacion de la resistencia, unes una pata exterior con la central y lo conectas como viene en el circuito.


En este receptor,  pobre un sintonizador con la bobina y leds como varicap, y logre sintonizar tres estaciones diferentes, variando la capacitancia con un potenciometro, les dejo el circtuito por si les intereza probar.

NOTA: conecte los led's alreves por que fue asi como me dio mejor resultado aunque se que en un sintonizador con varicap's van en sentido opuesto.

los led que use fueron miniled color verde, estuve haciendo varias pruebas con diferentes tipos de led y cada led me da una capacitancia diferente.

saludos y exito.


----------



## alexus (Mar 31, 2009)

en cuanto al choque de rf, lo busque por todas las tiendas y no lo consegui! como puedo hacerlo?
y otra preg, cubre la banda de la aviacion? de ser asi, que modificacion habria que hacerle? desde ya gracias!


----------



## kcire55 (Abr 10, 2009)

hola soy nuevo y en verdad me gusta la electronica de pues llevo prepa tecnica y llevo electronica =D y estoy en radio y televicion y como tarea me dejaron hacer un radio de fm en banda comercial y vi el diagrama y dije se ve un poco sencillo en cuanto a cosas y armado pero a decir verdad las bobinas me dan lata y yo dira bastante o es mi principal problema y los trimmer o capacitores variableas no los hay en esos valores y tube que ponerle uno ceramico que pues me dijieron que tenia la mismas propiedades pero que solo podria sintonizar una estacion y a decir verdad no obtengo ningun resultado u.u y otra cosa el armado lo ise en una proto no se si eso afecta bastante. si se pregunta por que lo ise ahi es por que tengo flojera de hacer el circuito impreso y ademas pues igual pinso que si no sirve ahi menos en uno impreso u.u

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/3826/dsc00121mzj.jpg 
http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7119/dsc00122wbw.jpg

si me pueden ayudar se los agradecer mas que nada mis dudas son las bobinas y el trimmer o capacitor variable


----------



## Gradmaster (Abr 10, 2009)

para la bobina puedes hacer una con alambre magneto con 4 o 5 espiras y 10mm de diametro, se supone que cubre la banda de FM con un capacitor variable de 4 a 40 pf, en relacion a la bobina de choque,  te recomiendo que uses una perla de ferrita en lugar de armarla, y yo lo arme en el proto y me funciono muy bien con una antena de unos 3 metros.

saludos y exito.


----------



## kcire55 (Abr 10, 2009)

es que ese es el problema no venden eso  
batalle mucho en encontrar un trimmer de 50 pf que no me sirve y las bobinas nada mas venden el alambre esmaltado y no venden la ferrita en esos lugares (no eh preguntado en una tlapaleria pero creo que ahi menos .-.)


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 11, 2009)

Buscala en receptores viejos, en pantallas de PC, en fuentes de PC, en las tarjetas madres, en Tv's..! En todo lo que tenga que ver con RF o algo asociado a la red electrica.


----------



## yukamix (Jun 17, 2009)

hola amigos yo encontre estos circuitos para construir un receptor para aviación
aqui  les dejo los link para que los consulten:
Passive Aircraft Receiver
http://www.techlib.com/electronics/aircraft.htm

aviation band receiver
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html

RECEPTOR REGENERATIVO DE VHF

http://ksitodo.com.ar/receptor_vhf1.html

aqui encontre otro modelo
http://www.tricountyi.net/~randerse/superrgn.htm


----------



## lsedr (Jun 26, 2009)

tendremos que probrarlos a ver

Yo realice este 
http://www.techlib.com/electronics/aircraft.htm 
y no me funciono, no se en que falle, bueno, aunque hace unos añitos atras que lo hice, quizas ahora me funcione, no se, habria que probarlos...


----------



## lsedr (Jun 26, 2009)

Anthony123 mira este a ver que tal
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/aviarx/aviarx.html 

Bueno muchachos soy nuevo en el tema, pero me intereza, sobre todo como modificar un radio fm para subir a los mhz necesarios para escuchar las conversaciones en la aviacion, ya que en mi caso, el aeropuerto comercial esta a unos 10 km +o- de mi casa.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 26, 2009)

Con el receptor que publique en la primera pagina se puede escuchar perfectamente el trafico aereo. Coloque hasta un video del sistema VOR (En morse).

El otro diseño que colocas (en el ultimo post) es un receptor heterodino con un SQUELCH para poder ajustar comodamente el nivel de ruido. ATENCION: Algunas de las piezas son medio dificiles de conseguir y necesitas de mucha destreza para sustituir o hacer un make-over del circuito.  Empieza por algo mas simple (el regenerativo) y sigues escalando etapas hasta llegar a la heterodinacion o tambien la conversion directa (DC)


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 28, 2009)

Hey anthony123, hice el diseño del PCB para el Receptor que pusiste al principio de este tema, lo hice de tamaño muy reducido, para que sea lo más portatil posible (quedó a 6x5 cm aprox).Te importaría si lo subo o te lo envío para que lo veas? Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 28, 2009)

Claro amigo no hay ningun problema. El lema de este foro es COMPARTIR


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 28, 2009)

Aquí va...
Lo revisé al PCB y creo que está...cualquier cosa avisen...
Para ubicar los componentes, armen viendo el circuito, no es taan complicado.

Ahh, una cosa, las patas de los TR estan pensadas C B E vistos de frente. Aunque creo que los BF494 son C E B vistos desde frente... de ultima subo una versión modificada para BF494 (que es el Tr de RF que va en realidad)...sino pueden cruzar B y E del BF494... así les queda C B E....

Saludos....


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 28, 2009)

PCB ordenado, sin pistas rebuscadas (lo vi por encima, nada exhautivo).. esteticamente aceptable! Muy buen trabajo amigo. Felicitaciones! Ya lo pasaste a la baquelita?

EDITO1: Wao no habia pillado la ultima parte.. Quedo super excelente, tanto asi que lo colocare en la pagina principal (asumiendo tu propiedad intelectual)


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 28, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> PCB ordenado, sin pistas rebuscadas (lo vi por encima, nada exhautivo).. esteticamente aceptable! Muy buen trabajo amigo. Felicitaciones! Ya lo pasaste a la baquelita?
> 
> EDITO1: Wao no habia pillado la ultima parte.. Quedo super excelente, tanto asi que lo colocare en la pagina principal (asumiendo tu propiedad intelectual)



Si podes, poné la aclaración de los BF494, porque en el PCB que está en el PDF las patas deben ser cruzadas (Emisor y Base).
Sino, en el archivo para PCB Wizard está realizada ya la modificación y no hay que cruzar nada.

Saludoss.

PD: Todavía no lo armé...está semana, espero... y si lo armo y anda, pondré alguna foto o video...


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya lo subi.. Gracias por tu aporte.! Ahorita por razones de salud no puedo trabajar con PCB's y acido ferrico.. Pero en cuanto pueda.. vuelvo a montar el circuito receptor pero con el metodo mahattan!


----------



## hipatetik (Jun 28, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Ya lo subi.. Gracias por tu aporte.! Ahorita por razones de salud no puedo trabajar con PCB's y acido ferrico.. Pero en cuanto pueda.. vuelvo a montar el circuito receptor pero con el metodo mahattan!



Aguante el metodo manhattan! yo mas que nada hice el PCB para armar algo que pueda ir en un gabinete, supongamos, o para alguien que prefiera hacer una placa...pero el metodo manhattan es lo mas práctico para estas cosas!

Me despido por ahora , y gracias por tus aportes.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 3, 2009)

que les parece este....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=24940


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 3, 2009)

avr dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> he probado a montar este receptor siguiendo el PCB de la primera página, pero no me funciona, no se escucha nada, y por mucho que mueva el pote de 50K no se oye el "soplido" de la realimentación, lo único que oigo son ruidos como de chisporroteo cuando muevo la bobina, o los potes, pero en cuanto dejo de mover estos se para el ruido
> 
> ...



Yo lo armé en la Placa y me "anduvo" pero costó mucho (cambie como 4 veces los Tr, finalmente se escuchaba el ruido a regeneracion, el silbido, masomenos con el potenciometro al medio,  pero no pude escuchar a nadie hablando...probe adentro de mi taller), aunque no hice pruebas en profundidad. Despues no se que pasò que me dejò de andar  tengo que revisarlo...
OJO que en el impreso R5 quedò desconectada de la pista que alimenta al primer transistor. Un error de diseño...  


Probè con varios transistores, los 2n3904 no me anduvieron muy bien que digamos (al menos para el primer transistor), yo usè BF495. Creo que tambien podes usar BF199 o cualquier otro especifico para VHF-FM. Atensión a la distribucion de las patas, como siempre.
Ahora, respecto a C9, puede ser que si, que vaya invertido en realidad.Pero algo se deberia escuchar... 
Una ultima consideración:  este circuito es MUY sensible a interfrencia (tanto que le acercas la mano y por ahi se enmudece totalmente).

Una consulta para Anthony123: para C5 usè 3,9pF en vez de 4,7pF... sera por eso que no agarro nada?

Aquì te dejo otro receptor (capaz ya lo conoces), del cual tengo el PCB tambien (pero no lo hice yo jajaaj), que es casi igual a este, presta atensión al voltaje (6v) y la toma de antena, ademas de unos capacitores que tiene agregados... seria bueno que alguien que la tenga mas clara o que lo haya hecho comente sus experiencias... 
y bueno, tambien dejo algunas fotos de como me quedò a mi el receptor de este tema...
Saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 3, 2009)

Sí, aqui esta, en portugues, pero se entiende...


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 3, 2009)

Voy a intentar responder todas las preguntas:
1 (Para todos): Recuerden emplear una bateria 9 volt en las primeras pruebas.
2: El cambio del capacitor de 4,7 a 3,9 no creo que traiga problemas
3: El diseño del portugues es el mismo que yo subi en la misma pagina, con la diferencia de que ese emplea un TBA820 (Amplificador de audio)
4: Dejen los 2N3409 para otros usos.. En estas frecus ese transistor puede que patine un pco.. No lo recomiendo!


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 5, 2009)

Bueno, despues de hacer varias pruebas y ver algunas cuestiones...ANDUVOOO! Con una bobina de 4 vueltas pude escuchar las comunicaciones de Aeroparque (Arg) de los aviones. Algunos hablaban en ingles, otros en español, y también escuché un morse por ahí,aunque muy bajo (eso que estoy a casi 50 km del lugar...pero cerca de una base aerea militar, aunque de ahi no se escucha nada)...será legal escuchar?vamos a hacer de cuenta de que mi radio FM vino con una espira menos en la bobina...jaja

Antes que nada, algunas cuestiones con las que obtuve resultados:

1º) Antena: con un simple alambre no se obtiene mucho...yo usé una telescópica primero, y despues un dipolo improvisado, y ahi si se escuchaba...es muy importante, pero tampoco necesitan una torre Eiffel de antena...
2º) El lugar: dentro de un espacio cerrado (casa, taller) no agarré nada (ni siquiera la FM comercial), pero en un espacio abierto (o al menos, con la antena afuera), si se agarra muy bien.
3º) La bobina: no se por que será, pero use un alambre mas fino y se me deformó un poco la bobina...pero ahi empezó a andar Surprised
4º) El choke: Agarré una R de 1M y le enrollé unas 50 vueltas (creo que menos...no recuerdo), probé con bobinas tipo resistencia pero no obtuve buenos resultados.
5º) Los transistores: Haciendo caso a Anthony123 (grande!), compre varios BF495 (no tenian 494), y puse el que mas Hfe tenia. Los BF495 van muy bien parece.
6º) Sobre la REGENERACION: ATENCION! Estoy es muy importante. Este receptor es medio arisco con este tema, tanto que cuesta enganchar a veces la regeneracion (depende del pote o trimpot pero tambien del transistor, obvio) así que paciencia y a probar. Ademas, los componentes también cuentan. (C5=3,9pF en mis pruebas, aunque esto no deberia modificar mucho el asunto)
7º) Un consejo: blinden la parte del primer transistor, la Placa funcionó bien (como veran en los videos).
8º) Muchas gracias a Anthony123, por poner este circuito (aunque no sea de él, jaja) que realmente anda, a pesar de sus mañas Laughing

Y bueno, para los que no les anduvo, prueben con varios Tr, prueben con varias bobinas, lean y pongan en práctica los consejos de otros (yo hice eso), que esto funciona. A mi no me anduvo de primera,ni de segunda, pero una vez que le tome la mano (en especial el tema de la regeneracion y el pote), y se escuchaba al menos la "lluvia", fui modificando la bobina, probando con la antena, adentro, afuera, moviendo despacito el trimmer, hasta que...se escuchó algo...

Muchas gracias a todos los que aportaron, en especial Anthony123, y bueno, a seguir probando!

Y aquí van los videos (algunos)... ...para que lo vean andando y en la placa impresa. 

YouTube - Pruebas con Receptor VHF


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 5, 2009)

Algo mas...alguien puede reconocer este codigo VOR? .-.---        
Porque se repite a cada rato...
Lo dejo para que lo escuchen...
Saludos...


----------



## avr (Jul 7, 2009)

hola

he probado a cambiar los transistores por unos BF495, pero el resultado es el mismo que con el 2N3904, no se oyen más que chisporroteos al mover el pote R3 por algunos puntos de su recorrido y al mover el condensador variable, pero nada de regeneración, en cuanto dejo de mover estos componentes desaparece el ruido

por cierto, hipatetik, ¿al final c9 con qué polaridad lo pusiste?

seguré probando a cambiar componentes a ver si lo hago andar


saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 7, 2009)

avr dijo:
			
		

> saludos



Hola, como va. Con respecto a C9 lo dejé igual que en el diagrama, y no tuve problemas. Algunas consideraciones rutinarias: ¿Fabricaste la bobina siguiendo los pasos?Usaste un trimmer o un capacitor variable tipo radio? Probaste con Varios BF495? Yo probe con 4. Con 2 me anduvo, con otros 2 no.El que probé tenia aproximadamente 75 hFe segun mi tester, y los otros 50-60 hFE. La antena también es importante al igual que el choke de rf (yo lo hice enrollando alambre muy fino sobre una R de 1M). revisaste la distribución de patas de los BF495 y como irían en la placa (BF495 CEB y en la placa tenes que cruzar E y B)?
Y con respecto al pote de regeneración, en un extremo se oía un silbido muy alto (parecido el horizontal de un TV) mientras que del otro se debería escuchar una oscilación muy muy lenta. Y en el medio obtuve lluvia y los ruidos a regeneración...
Te comento algo: yo al principio probé con una bobina mas pequeña (en díametro) y no obtenía nada, despues cambié la bobina y ahi si obtuve el silbido de la regeneración.
Espero que puedas hacerlo andar. Saludoss.


----------



## avr (Jul 7, 2009)

hola

me he confundido, los transistores que usé eran los BF459, pero hoy encontré una tienda en la que tenían los BF495, así que probaré con estos

el choque que he usado es una inductancia tipo resistencia, pero probaré a cambiarlo por la resistencia de 1M con hilo enrollado (la resistencia es de 1/4W, no?); en cuanto al condensador variable es un trimmer pequeñito, pero tengo por ahí alguno de alguna radio vieja, ya lo probaré también a ver que tal va

en fin, mañana me pongo otra vez con el circuito y a ver qué pasa

gracias
saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 7, 2009)

si, la Resistencia es de 1/4W. Sino podes probar con el alambre sobre una forma de 3mm (creo) al aire. En fin, hay que probar, jaja!
Saludos, y espero que te funcione...

Para Anthony123: Pudiste captar los 144mhz?


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 7, 2009)

Si.. pero la parte baja.. Algunos taxistas y camioneros  | La emocion es grande cuando te encuentras viendo que tu circuito anda a la perfeccion.! Ahorita me encuentro armando un receptor FM heterodino de facil construccion tambien para el foro. Me faltan algunos detalles (VFO, Front end) y estoy limitado por la ausencia de un frecuencimetro VHF-UHF.. Voy a aprovechar que voy a la capital hoy en la medianoche para ver si consigo uno que me heche una mano   

Saludos y suerte con sus montajes.. Para estos dias a este post le espera mucha información, fotos y videos que estoy recolectando para ilustrar la construccion paso a paso del receptor con el metodo manhatan!


----------



## avr (Jul 8, 2009)

hola

bueno, he avanzado un poco con el receptor, le he puesto un transistor BF494 en el primer transistor,  he cambiado el trimmer por un condensador variable de una radio, puesto fuera de la pcb, y he quitado la inductancia fija por una resistencia de 1M con 50 vueltas de hilo de cobre, y también he puesto una plaquita conectada a masa junto al primer transistor y la bobina, para apantallar

ahora, al poner el potenciómetro R3 a tope y poner el condensador variable a su máxima capacidad, se oye un soplido fuerte en el altavoz (con un pitido de fondo muy muy agudo que llega a molestar al cabo de un rato (suena como cuando se enciende una televisión de tubo, que se oye un pitido que se acaba yendo))

la cosa es que al mover el condensador variable desaparece el soplido, y en algunos puntos del recorrido se oyen unos ruidos como de pedorretas, jejje, un prrtrtrtrtrtrtr bastante molesto, pero no se oye el soplido

lo que si que he notado es que el circuito es muy sensible a a lo que haya cerca, si alejas o acercas las manos el ruido cambia y desaparece, a veces

pero en cuanto a recibir emisoras, nada, de momento sólo ruidos, pero bueno, voy avanzando porque por lo menos ahora ya se oye ruido

por cierto, tengo aqui una emisora de 27 MHz, y cuando el circuito oscila se oye algo de ruido por la emisora, así que supongo que sí que está oscilando, porque estos circuitos emiten cuando entran en oscilación

a ver si lo termino sacando adelante

gracias y un saludo


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 8, 2009)

A mi me paso exactamente lo mismo al principio, y los ruidos "prrrr" (que a lo ultimo me daban gracia) aun cuando agarres algo los vas a escuchar si moves mucho el potenciometro. Fijate cambiar C5 por algun valor cercano, y tambien hacer la bobina de un díametro un poquito mas grande. Yo llegué al mismo punto en el que estas, y despues que cambie la bobina y C5 lo hice funcionar (mi c5=3,9pF) con 8,2pF no obtuve resultados, pero bueno, eso depende del Tr y de los componentes. Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 14, 2009)

El amigo hipatetik tiene toda la razon. Todo depende de las caracteristicas del transistor! No pierdan el entusiasmo, despues de "Ajustar" el potenciometro de regeneracion, el camino siguiente sera de muchas horas de escucha de la gran gama de cosas que se sucitan el espectro radioelectrico!


----------



## lsedr (Jul 14, 2009)

Muchachos, una aclaración, el 2n3904 es el NTE123AP. 
Los BF494 y 495 que son el NTE229.
En el circuito que posteo anthony veo que Q1 es el BF494=NTE229 y Q2 es el 2N3904=NTE123AP


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 14, 2009)

En internet hay muchas listas de letras morse.. Buscalas y decodifica el mensaje!


----------



## diego_z (Jul 14, 2009)

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> hipatetik dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


parece como si transmitieran de un camion por el ruido de fondo que hay


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 14, 2009)

Decodificar el morse no es tanto el problema, el asunto es que busqué y aún no sé de donde es (a ver si alguien de mis pagos me puede dar una mano,jajaj).

El morse es este: .-.---

Y Puede ser:
a) .-. = R      ---=O                                  *R.O*.
b) .- = A      .= E          ---=O              * A.E.O.*
c) .=E        -.=N         ---=O                   *E.N.O.*
d) .=E        -=T      .=E         ---=O        *  E.T.E.O.*

Pero aun no se de donde es exactamente... igual no pienso inundar este post preguntando de donde es el radiofaro VOR...pero si alguien sabe...(si alguien esta interesado fíjense el audio del VOR más arriba...)

Anthony123: Tenes algo para Onda Corta? Tengo espacio para una buena antena...jaja. Saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2009)

hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> El morse es este: .-.---
> 
> Y Puede ser:
> a) .-. = R      ---=O                                  *R.O* = Japan (Okinawa Prefecture and Yoron) Fuente
> ...



Media pila, que si yo con el Google nomás encontré eso ¡y todo es de Wikipedia!...
Decí la verdad: Mucho no buscaste, ¿no?

Saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 15, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> hipatetik dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Noo, cacho, te tenia en mejor estima... si se supone que estoy acá en bs. as., y solamente es el unico VOR que se escucha de donde estoy...vos crees que va a ser de Japon o de Paraguay? (Si es asi, tienen un super transmisor de FM que llega hasta mi casa, y es capaz de ser recibido con el receptor puesto en este foro y una antena de alambre). Existen aeroparque, moron, moreno, san fernando y ochocientos lugares mas...por eso decia...por si alguien reconocia el VOR un "poquito" más cerca.

PD: Si busque en el google, pero OBVIAMENTE no iba a pensar nunca que un radio faro VOR de Japón o de Paraguay se escuchara hasta buenos aires...ahora, si encontrás algo mas local, ahi si te creo que busque poco...yo sigo buscando...

EDITO1: Cacho, te sigo teniendo en buena estima...no me queda otra porque sos el moderador...jajaa

EDITO2: Fragmento extraido de wikipedia:  http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/SISTEMA_VOR
"El radiofaro VOR-N funciona en la banda de frecuencias de 112 a 118 MHz. La frecuencia asignada a cada estación VOR se llama canal (120 en total) [...] *A estas frecuencias la propagación es prácticamente en línea recta, requiere tener el radiofaro dentro de la línea visual, ya que la onda de superficie es demasiado débil. Lo que limita el alcance debido a la curvatura de la tierra en función de la altura del avión.* "
Saludos. (Gracias de todas formas por aportar data interesante, salvo lo de E.T. jajaja)


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 15, 2009)

Lo encontré (y no era de Mauritania ni de Paraguay ni de Okinawa)...es el vor de la VII brigada aerea de Moreno, Id ENO. Esta en 112.9 Mhz y tiene 343 km de alcance (para los aviones). En el link figura este y muchos otros mas (de Argentina), por si a alguien mas le sirve:

http://www.cra.gov.ar/dta/ais/aip/docs/54.pdf

E.T. no figura. seguro ya se volvio... bueno, no j**o mas con esto...gracias cacho por motivarme a buscar, jajaja.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2009)

Siiiii, Hipatetik



			
				hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> ...si se supone que estoy acá en bs. as...


Yo no puedo adivinar eso. En tu perfil dice que estás en Argentina, pero nada más. Si fueras de Posadas (¿por qué no?) tendrías el aeropuerto de Encarnación pegadito a la nuca...  
También lo oirías desde Villalonga, Garupá, Candelaria, San Borgita (Corrientes) y Santa Ana (en ese orden, supongo)
Y quizá desde Oberá y Apóstoles se escuche también. Cambiando a Corrientes, quizá llegue a Gdor. Virasoro



			
				hipatetik dijo:
			
		

> Noo, cacho, te tenia en mejor estima...
> 
> EDITO1: Cacho, te sigo teniendo en buena estima...no me queda otra porque sos el moderador...jajaa


Pero faltaba más... ¡Podés odiarme tranquilamente!  

Y hablando de E.T.... Pensándolo bien, para esta altura debe tener como treinta y tantos o cuarenta años. Creo que es empleado en un banco de su planeta y tiene dos hijos con una que conoció en su viaje de vuelta. Es normal que esté ocupado.

Un abrazo


----------



## galafardo (Jul 16, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Para frecuencias de radioaficionado es otra historia..! En VHF capte algunas lineas de taxi's, por lo que hablaban indagué que eran de una ciudad a 200 Km al sur.
> 
> De todas maneras no te preocupes, estoy buscando receptores buenos y probados para subirlos al foro al igual como hice este..!



con este circuito poesteado  aqui  pueden escuchar  a los radioaficionados :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about34833.html


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Ago 2, 2009)

Anthony..Buen Tutorial..
Verás Yo Hice Un Circuito Muy Parecido Al Tuyo... Usé El *LM386 Como Amplificador De Audio*..
Y *Dos Transistores 2222*, Igual Confuguración Por Separado...*Como Pre-Amplificadores De Señal*.
Y Me Funciona Bien..(Sin Mucha Distorsion)....
*Lo Extraño *Es Que No Importa Cuantas Vueltas O Tamaño Tenga La Bobina...
O Que Valor O Tipo De Condensador Coloque(Del Sintonizador De Señal)...
La Frecuencia Que Escuche Es Siempre La Misma *99.1MHz En Frecuencia Modulada FM*.....
*Y Eso Que Es Un Receptor De AM...*
Incluso Sin Importar La Posición Del Diodo De Germanio A90
(Aunque El Diodo Si Tiene Que Estar Para Que Me Pueda Sacar LA Señal De Audio)...
No Se Si Tu O Alguien Sabe Por Qué Razón No Me Funciona El Sintonizador De Señal..
Ahh...*Como Dato*...
El *Condensador Variable *Que Tengo Es De Una Capa... Esta Conectado Entre Los Puntos A y G...
La *La Bobina*.... La He Hecho De Todas Las FOrmas Y Tamaños...
Y *La Antena* Es Por El LAdo Apantallado De Un Cable Coaxil de Unos 118.5 Centímetros.
*Y Siempre Lo Mismo...  99.1MHz en FM*... T_T T_T..
Si Alguien Me Puede Ayudar.. Ah.. Y Mado Una Foto Para Que Vean Como Los Hice...


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 2, 2009)

Sube el circuito y te hecho una mano!


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Ago 2, 2009)

Aqui Esta Anthony.
El *741 No Creas Que Use Ese*.. Es Que Como *El Simulador No Tiene El Lm386*...
Entoces Puse Como Sustituto Del El Amplificador....
 Por Supuesto Todo El Montaje Real... Probado Por Etapas Funciona.
Los *Transistores 2222*. No Escucho Mucha Diferencia Entre La Entrada Y La Salida.
 Ah... Veras... *Como Dato*... Por Si Acaso...
*El Montaje Real Del Diagrama* Sería *Verlo De Derecha a Izquierda *Con Respecto A La Foto.
No Se Si Entiendes...
La *Fuente* Es De 5.3V De Un DVD..
Los Resistores *R2 y R4 Son De 27Kohm cada uno*
Y Los Resistores *R5=100ohm y R6=10ohm*..
Los Use Porque Son Para Lo De La Estabilización Por Temperatura Y Cosas...
Que Yo Me Acuerda...Asi Algo Que Ocurre En ElTransistor... Para No Afectar El Beta o el Re.. algo asi...
Todo *Montado En Protoboard*.. Excepto La Fuente Por Supuesto.


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 3, 2009)

Alberto Márquez dijo:
			
		

> Anthony..Buen Tutorial..
> Verás Yo Hice Un Circuito Muy Parecido Al Tuyo... Usé El *LM386 Como Amplificador De Audio*..
> Y *Dos Transistores 2222*, Igual Confuguración Por Separado...*Como Pre-Amplificadores De Señal*.
> Y Me Funciona Bien..(Sin Mucha Distorsion)....
> ...



Sugerencias:

Probá con otro Diodo... 1n34, OA81, o alguno otro de germanio. Creo que si escuchas lo mismo con el diodo en ambas posiciones, capaz ese componente tenga un problema, o te esté entrando señal en una etapa posterior a éste. Fijate si al tocar la bobina o acercarle algo metálico cambia la sintonía o la señal es interferida.
Proba con un trimmer, o un capacitor variable de radio AM 
No estarás muy cerca de una emisora que transmita en 99.1 Mhz, no? porque capaz la RF se mete por todos lados, jaja
La fuente... 5V  de una  Switching...mejor probá con una batería de 9V.

COmentario: Yo hace rato que busco un circuito para escuchar AM en VHF, pero no tuve exitos...


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Ago 3, 2009)

Bueno...
Este Circuito *Es Capaz De Detectar *Usando Únicamente La *Bobina, Antena Y Diodo *En La Parte De Deteccion De La Señal...
(Es Decir.. *No Hace Falta El Condensador*)....
*Aunque *El Condensador Puede Estar Como Tampoco Puede Estar....
La Bobina Si La Toco En Una Punta Se Aclara Un Poquito Más La Señal.. Igual Si Toco La Tierra...
Eso Debe Ser Por Mi Estática...
Si Le Coloco Una Ferrita A La Bobina..  LA Señal Se Va Poniendo Lluviosa Y Desaparece....
Pero No Es Una Lluvia Suave... Es Una LLuvia Como Chillosa...
Como Una Especie De Riudo Blanco Atenuado En La Alta Frecuencia Audible....
*La Bobina Que Me Funciona *Es De Un Diametro De 0.7mm Las de Menor Diámetro No Me Sirven...
Y De Unas 11 Vueltas... Porque Eso Fue Lo Que Me Alcanzó...
El Alambre De Unos 0.5mm De Espesor Cubierto Por Su Aislante...
Despues Pongo La Foto..Para Que Vean El Receptor...(Problemas Con La Camara)...


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 1, 2009)

Hola amigo te voy a recomendar varias cosas:
**Primero: Haz un derivado en la bobina para que el amplificador posterior no "cargue" tanto el Q (posteriormente la selectividad) del circuito resonante a causa de la baja impendacia que representa un amplificador BTJ
**Segundo: Alimenta el circuito usando una bateria de 9 volt, veras que los problemas desapareceran enseguida


----------



## Alberto Márquez (Sep 26, 2009)

Ok Anthony,, Lo de la derivacion de la bobina voy a ver, lo de la baja impedancia del BJT voy a ver si consigo los BF494B, poruqe mbuttarelli aunque no creas yo estoy usando dos transistores 2n2222. y amplifica bien,, el PROBLEMA que tengo es con la selñectividad..... T_T_T_T.. perdon por tandar en escribir, estaba de viaje!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 27, 2009)

Si vives en Caracas, no dudo que tengas problemas para conseguirlos..


----------



## asterión (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola anthony, he armado el circuito con el metodo del "dead bug", y aunque hay algunas cosas que no he hecho aun tengo dudas sobre el circuito, debido a que no me funciona, te las comunico:

1. El apantallamiento de la bobina y transistor aun no lo he hecho, cuales pueden ser las consecuencias de eso? pienso que la pantalla es para que no filtre señales de rf en ninguna parte que no sea la antena, entonces si no apantallo deberia escucharse ruido o sonido distorsionado pero escucharse algo de eso no? o es que sin eso no funciona y punto?
2. Como Trt use los BF199, no probe la ganancia debido a que soy un desesperado cuando armo circuitos, pero porsiacaso le puse ese condenso de 8.2pF asumiendo que no tenian buena ganancia y son eso lo salvo, esta bien el razonamiento? o necesito de todas maneras los BF494B?
3. Use una bobina de 100uH, no creo que sea necesario armar el choke a lo casero no?
4. Para que sirve R6? lo muevo y muevo y no cambia nada ni el sonido, aclaro que se oye biennn bajito el volumen, cosa que no entiendo... esta noche pruebo el amplificador, pero no creo haberme equivocado en eso...
5. Me puedes dar el valor en Henrios de tu bobina? o de la bobina que alguno le haya funcionado para reconstruirla aca con mi lc meter?
6. R3 que en tu foto es un pot normal, puede ser un multivueltas? es solo para captar un punto de regeneracion no? una vez encontrado con esos valores no se deberia mover no?
Hasta aqui con las preguntas, seguire dandole vueltas esta noche, por lo pronto respondeme por favor...

Les cuento que ya empezo a funcionar el circuito, todavia no lo apantalle bien, pero ya empezo a captar canales de television, especificamente el canal 5 con la bobina que se propuso y 6 espiras. La solucion me la dio el Trt BF494 que lo ubique y compre como 8, y me puse e medir sus valores hasta que seleccione uno que al instalarlo me dio el sonido y volumen requerido.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 29, 2009)

1. Sin el blindaje el VFO "driftea" mucho (varia la frecuencia). Creo que adicionalmente se oiria mucho ruido de fondo por la alta ganacia y ausencia de filtros de gran Q.

2. El BF199 tiene una Ft (transition frequency) de 1,1 Ghz y el BF949 tiene de 120 a 160 Mhz. Eso significa que el primero tiene más ganacia en VHF y UHF que el segundo, lo que derivaria en una posible auto-oscilación. (se puede utilizar con varios cambios)
3. No es necesario. Midele la resistencia en DC y verifica que no pase de los 5~15 ohm.
4. La version del LCmeter que tienes se lleva mal con valores pequeño. Sigue las instrucciones y no tendras problemas con la bobina.


----------



## alexus (Ene 4, 2010)

una pequeña critica construcitva, yo haria la pcb, en una placa doble faz, con una cara conectada a masa, y en la otra, si no te gusta el metodo manhatan, el ruteo que se propone, pero no perforado, es decir, los componentes apoyados, con buenos planos de tierra.

saludos y disculpen.

CX6DRA - URUGUAY


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 6, 2010)

El plano a tierra es relativo. ¿Porque? Pues porque su influencia "termica" le fastidia la estabilidad al oscilador-detector.  Tomando ciertas precauciones se podria hacer, aunque lo considero algo sencillo para dedicarle un PCB 

Saludos

Futuro YV7


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola muchachos... bueno, veo que la ganancia del transistor es fundamental para que el circuito funcione, entonces cual es la ganancia correcta?


----------



## cristiangf (Abr 1, 2010)

hola, quiero construir el receptor para escuchar radios de FM., falta el valor de Q2 que valor tiene?? saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 1, 2010)

Puede ser un 2N3904, 2N2222, BC547 o cualquier NPN de uso general.


----------



## cristiangf (Abr 1, 2010)

ok gracias porque no aparecia en la lista, contestaste al toque! anda bien el receptor para enganchar radios de fm?


----------



## anthony123 (Abr 1, 2010)

Si tomas todas las precauciones posteadas, no tendras ningun problema.


----------



## Limbo (May 5, 2010)

Buenas,

El esquema del amplificador,¿Sirve para cualquier circuito de recepcion FM?
Lo he montado en la protobard con un receptor montado (estilo manhattan) diferente al de la primera pagina y es como si me oscilara a mas frecuencia porque por el altavoz se escucha un pitido intermitente muy muy agudo,¿Sera la protoboard que afecta por su capacitancia?
No me fio de montarlo en una placa por si no funciona.
Con otros amplis mi receptor funciona pero son muy grandes y necesito un amplificador mas pequeño para meterlo todo en una caja pequeña.

En fin, gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (May 5, 2010)

Lastimosamente el LM386 tiende a oscilar mucho. Coloca una resistencia de 10ohm entre el pin de alimentacion y la fuente; sin olvidarte de los capacitores de 100nF y el de 100uF.

Saludos


----------



## Limbo (May 6, 2010)

> Lastimosamente el LM386 tiende a oscilar mucho. Coloca una resistencia de 10ohm entre el pin de alimentacion y la fuente; sin olvidarte de los capacitores de 100nF y el de 100uF.


Probare con eso. Me estoy volviendo loco para hacer un amplificador para un receptor con el tda7000. Tengo tambien un lm358, ¿cual es mas adecuado? Yo creia que el lm386 seria mejor para radiofrecuencia ya que se uriliza en este proyecto.

Gracias anthony.
Saludos.


----------



## Limbo (May 6, 2010)

Limbo dijo:


> > Lastimosamente el LM386 tiende a oscilar mucho. Coloca una resistencia de 10ohm entre el pin de alimentacion y la fuente; sin olvidarte de los capacitores de 100nF y el de 100uF.
> 
> 
> Probare con eso. Me estoy volviendo loco para hacer un amplificador para un receptor con el tda7000. Tengo tambien un lm358, ¿cual es mas adecuado? Yo creia que el lm386 seria mejor para radiofrecuencia ya que se uriliza en este proyecto.
> ...


He probado eso que me dices y me ha funcionado pero solo por unos segundos, al cabo de unos 30 segundos a comenzado a oscilar de nuevo 
¿que puedo probar mas? Son los mismos componentes que hay en el circuito de la primera pagina. Con lo de los condensadores te refieres a los condesadores de acoplo de entra y salida ¿verdad? ¿O te referias a poner los capacitores en paralelo con el integrado?

Gracias por tu ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## soyunlacreo (May 18, 2010)

hola que tal pana? soy de valencia, electro aficionado, ya pronto terminaré el liceo y estudiaré electrónica, voy a montar tu radiecito, una preguntitas para que me respondas por favor, dices que con 6 espiras de la bobina grande puedo captar frecuencias comerciales entre 80 MHz y 108 MHz? que pasa si le pongo 7 o 8 vueltas? se puede reemplazar el transistor Q1 por uno asi mas facil de ubicar como dijo el otro chamo, osea algo así como un 2N2222? y Q2 de que modelo es? C4 es un condensador variable? y como pones la antena en el medio de L1, se la pegas allí y listo? Bueno se que son muchas preguntas pero es que no soy muy conocedor del funcionamiento de las cosas electrónica pero si se de los componentes por que hice un curso, Gracias de antemano y espero tu pronta respuesta


----------



## asterión (May 19, 2010)

Hola amigo, vamos por partes:
-Si le pones mas vueltas a la bobina bajas la frecuencia de transmision. Osea posiblemente lleges a transmitir de 50Mhz a 85 o algo asi.
-Si se pueden reemplazar por un 2N2222 pero yo me fijaria en alguno que tenga alta ganancia.
-Q2 es igual al Q1
-C4 si es un condensador variable
-En L1 que es una bobina de alambre, le sueldas la antena (que puede ser un cable, o un cable que se conecte a la antena) a una de las espiras como dice en el tutorial.

Saludos


----------



## soyunlacreo (May 19, 2010)

Ok mil Gracias! ya lo monté en el PCB y lo dibujé al revés   Ahora para variar la sintonía voy a utilizar uno de estos:

http://www.electronicecircuits.com/.../10/FM-Tuning-Capacitor-15pf-40pf-with-AM.jpg

Como en realidad debería conectarlo? se identificar el lado AM y FM, pero si pudieras decirme por favor con un esquemita como conectarlo paralelo a la bobina te lo agradecería...

No se  que es un capacitor Cerámico NPO, explicame porfavor.

Tambien cambié a Q2 por un 2N3904 tendrá algún incoveniente?

Casi olvido el detalle de mis transistores RF, salí a comprarlos y en un solo sitio dijeron ke tenían el reemplazo del NTE229, y vienen marcados con el código *C1394*716, en alldatasheet ni en ningún lado lo consigo para ver como se conectan los pines, voy a conectarlo como el diagrama del NTE229

Y la ultima (por ahora  ):


----------



## asterión (May 20, 2010)

Hola amigo, lamentablemente no puedo enviarte ahora un esquema, pero espero ser explicito:
-Con el condensador variable que sale en el diagrama tiene dos puntos conectados paralelos a la bobina, por lo cual debes tu tambien conectar solo dos de toodos esos conectores del condensador variable que has puesto en la imagen. Cuales son? pues pueden ser: G y F tus dos conectores ó F y E ó C y B ó A y B, te cuento que los conectores del medio que siempre estan presentes son la tierra.
Podrias soldarles un cablecito que conectes luego a la placa, de todas maneras debes saber que cuanto mas larga la coneccion entre el condenso variable y la placa mas inestable sera la selectividad de la frecuencia escuchada.
-NPO es en realidad NP0 (cero al final) significa que tiene su capacitancia tiene baja dependencia de la temperatura a la que este el condensador (como debes saber la capacidad de algunos condensadores cambia con la temperatura, por eso cuando armas un rx o un tx con condensos normales la frecuencia se hace inestable)
-El cambio de Q2 no se si esta correcto, me parece que si aunque no lo he probado. Mejor que conteste Anthony.
-Sobre tus trt's saber cual es el emisor, base y colector se puede lograr facilmente midiendo con un tester en diodo (busca manuales en internet), aunque seguramente la coneccion es la misma que el 229.
-Con respecto a la PCB, tienes razon y deberia conectarse como dices, la resistencia que queda al aire es R5.

Espero ser de utilidad, chao


----------



## DavidGuetta (May 21, 2010)

yo creo que es mejor usar un receptor de onda corta domestico, la mayoria trae la banda de 7000-7300 khz. mi ultimo mensaje recibido fue que uno de los radioaficionados usaba un dipolo horizontal a 9mts de altura. claro que recibe en AM pero hay que tratar de entender lo que dicen en SSB, ya que si se puede. saludos


----------



## HADES (May 23, 2010)

Compañero permiteme comentarte que los 4 Transistores son del tipo NTE 229 la hoja de datos del NTE 229:
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/200to299/pdf/nte229.pdf

Ahora bien el S9018 es un NTE 2406 ya cambia el numero de Modelo y la referencia que tira es de un transistor de tipo general y no del tipo VHF y ademas es SMD sino lo escribiste bien o sea te falto una ultima letra determinante y si es asi podria ser del tipo NTE 123AP si es este eos aqui la hoja de datos:
http://www.nteinc.com/specs/100to199/pdf/nte123ap.pdf y pues como veras este Tampoco es un VHF

A ver que opina Anthony123

PD No es regaño ni mucho menos compañero disculpen si se escucha regañon buena tal vez es mi impresion y PUES bueno ya saben aqui estamos  SALU2


----------



## totaldemon (May 26, 2010)

Hola amigoss..al fin e construido el receptor y me a funcionado a la primera,es mas..tengo un aeropuerto a 55km de mi casa y e conseguido escuchar las comversaciones entre avion y torre,tambien e conseguido escuchar mas cosas de las que imaginaba ya que recibi con 1 espira la frcuencia de 446 mhz,eso si..tuve que camviar el condensador de 4'7pf o 8'2pf por uno de 10pf y el condensador bariable lo saque de una radio vieja,osea de los grandes de 6 patillas,y me encanta como funciona,y mas porque es mi primer receptor..ahora lo que intentare sera armar un tranceptor para poder comunicarme con alguien usando el mismo oscilador.si alguien save como acerlo,que avisee..graciaass


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola Anthony, te hago una pregunta que tiene y no tiene que ver con el tema, pero que no quiero hacerla en un tema nuevo, ya que no da (me parece).
Quisiera construir un receptor solo para escuchar charlas entre radioaficionados, aviones, etc.
Que me recomendarias ? Por lo menos necesito algun dato para luego buscar por el foro.
Muchas gracias y sds.


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 4, 2010)

Depende de tus habilidades con el soldador y la RF. Has construido algun receptor??


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 4, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Depende de tus habilidades con el soldador y la RF. Has construido algun receptor??



Con el soldador no hay problemas, tengo muchas PCB de audio hechas, no tengo ni conocimientos ni experiencia en electronica de RF. Solo tengo hecha una PCB de un Transmisor-receptor de un DX Argentino (solo la PCB). Pero quisiera primero, comenzar por un receptor (para escuchar lo que te comente)
Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Sds.


----------



## HADES (Jun 4, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:


> Lastimosamente el LM386 tiende a oscilar mucho. Coloca una resistencia de 10ohm entre el pin de alimentacion y la fuente; sin olvidarte de los capacitores de 100nF y el de 100uF.
> 
> Saludos



Bueno esto lo comento el compañero anthony123 por lo que yo les propongo el siguiente circuito esperando les pueda ser util para Reforzar las señales de RF. He os aqui:

Amplificador de RF para Receptores de AM y FM:


Bueno este circuito puede reforzar señales en la banda de AM, Ondas Cortas y FM todos los condesadores son ceramicos y ojo que las conexiones en la entrada y salida son con alambre blindado para evitar interferencias atravez del cable salu2 si es que lo hacen con cable ya que lo mejor seria en placa di una vez.

Un saludo SONIUS


----------



## Enano30 (Jun 27, 2010)

Buenas, yo otra vez molestando, esta vez vengo con otros problemas q*UE* me surgieron, ya montado en placa, 1 a la hora de probarlo con un walkie talkie se escucha la voz pero suena un monton mas el ruido q*UE* la voz y casi no se entiende y 2 la cobertura, tengo q*UE* estar demasiado cerca de la antena de mi receptor para oir, el cap variable esta ajustado donde debe.... Alguna idea de como resolver esos problemillas? Gracias


----------



## HADES (Jun 27, 2010)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> En la página principal ya yo coloque un PCB que agrego un compañero! Pasen por alla y descarguenlo.!



Solo una pequeña duda y una critica ya baje el pdf y la verdad el pcb esta medio raro o mejor dicho segun el esquematico aparecen dos transistores yo solo veo 1 por otra hay una R que se quedo sin conexion o como dicen "al aire" por otra si bien es cierto que los componentes son bastantes no hay manera alguna de saber que condensador es cual no tienen aunque sea numeracion que coincida con el esquematico y solo hay una bobina y segun el esquematico son 2 L1 y la bobina CHRF (creo que asi son sus iniciales) que no la veo por otra sera Anthony que vi mal o lamentablemente estoy en lo correcto por otra si me lo permites puedo hacer una correccion y adjuntarte el nuevo PCB, por otra ese esquematico ya incluye la etapa preamplificadora de audio RF veradad? saludos y a sus ordenes

HADES


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 27, 2010)

Honestamente, le di un vistazo a vuelo de pajaro a dicha placa y la verdad no sabria decirte si estas en lo correcto (por ende confiare en tus afirmaciones)

Por otro lado, cual es ese amplificador que me comentas? 

PD: Recuerden que yo arme este receptor fue en metodo manhattan!

*Otro video que tenia por ahi guardado, observen la nitidez* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGg-b_MDHg 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aiGg-b_MDHg


----------



## HADES (Jun 27, 2010)

Me referia a que el esquematico tiene una estap preamplificadora de la señal RF para pasarla al lm386 pero si ya estaba mejor le voy seguir añadiendo la nueva etapa que postee nos hablamos anthony123!

HADES


----------



## anthony123 (Jun 27, 2010)

Agregando otra etapa solo saturarias el receptor y te complicarias la vida. Este tipo de dispositivos son muy sensibles!


----------



## jtorrijosc (Jul 4, 2010)

Buen Día:

He estado leyendo el post, a fin de armarlo, soy colombiano, pero no entiendo algunos términos, que es un choque? y que es 1 CHRF de 100 uH??? no entiendo, estoy interesado en armarlo por que soy Técnico Especialista En Electricidad Y Electrónica De Aeronaves, me seria muy útil jajajaja, tal ves me los podrían explicar en español???? jajajaja o con fotos, es que usamos jergas muy diferentes, gracias de antemano por la atención prestada.

Att: James Torrijos


----------



## Cacho (Jul 4, 2010)

jtorrijosc dijo:


> ...no entiendo algunos términos, *que es un choque*? y que es 1 *CHRF de 100 uH*?...*soy Técnico Especialista En Electricidad Y Electrónica De Aeronaves*, me seria muy útil...




Choque=Choke (en inglés)=Inductancia, bobina, etc.
CHRF=Choke de radiofrecuencia.

Revisá tus apuntes, porque si ni con el símbolo de esquema lo asociaste con una bobina, algo no te enseñaron o lo olvidaste.

Saludos


----------



## jtorrijosc (Jul 4, 2010)

Según el diagrama esquemático sabia que era una bobina, pero no sabia que en ingles se llamara de esa manera, hasta donde tengo entendido bobina en ingles no es "CHOKE" es "COIL", y ese tipo de bobina es variable o es fija?, y según mis conocimientos creo que de lo poco que aprendí no creo que se me haya olvidado algo, lo que digo no es la misma jerga, la Argentina o Uruguaya, a la colombiana.

Gracias de todas formassss

ya veo que es fija de 100mh jejeje


----------



## asterión (Jul 5, 2010)

jtorrijosc dijo:


> Según el diagrama esquemático sabia que era una bobina, pero no sabia que en ingles se llamara de esa manera, hasta donde tengo entendido bobina en ingles no es "CHOKE" es "COIL", y ese tipo de bobina es variable o es fija?, y según mis conocimientos creo que de lo poco que aprendí no creo que se me haya olvidado algo, lo que digo no es la misma jerga, la Argentina o Uruguaya, a la colombiana.
> 
> Gracias de todas formassss
> 
> ya veo que es fija de 100mh jejeje



Hola amigo, un choquem es un inductor pero se le llama choque de radiofrecuencia por la labor que desempeñara en el circuito. 
El choque es una bobina con poca resistencia ohmica, pero con mucha reactancia inductiva para la frecuencia de oscilacion. Cuya labor es impedir que las oscilaciones de corriente alterna que hay por un lado, modifiquen la tension de polarizacion por el otro y viceversa.
Al menos eso lei, je


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 5, 2010)

En palabras mas sencillas, el "choke" impide el paso de RF hacia el lado de audio. Imaginate que la RF "VE" al choke como una resistencia de gran valor y por ende se reduce/elimina su amplitud.


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola anthony, tanto tiempo, no se si alguna vez lo subí, pero acá dejo el link  del video del receptor VHF que armé el año pasado, para que la gente vea su funcionamiento! Saludos!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JwA1ny8Agc


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 7, 2010)

Muchisimas gracias por el favor, esa PCB es que está en el tema?

Saludos


----------



## hipatetik (Jul 8, 2010)

Sí, es el mismo. Obviamente con el error  corregido de que habia una pata de una resistencia suelta no unida a nada (arriba), detalle que varios que lo armaron ya lo han marcado.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 13, 2010)

Buenas,

Tengo montado un receptor con un tda7000 y un ampli con el LM386, funciona bien cuando hay solo voces hablando pero cuando se escucha musica, en frecuencias bajas (En bombos sobretodo) se escucha una especie de chasquido que sigue el ritmo de la musica. En principio pensaba que era el ampli pero lo probe con un ampli grande comercial que tenia y seguia haciendo esos chasquidos, ¿Que puede ser?¿La antena puede tener algo que ver?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 10, 2010)

tengo los componentes menos el CHRF de 100 uH, alguna idea de donde lo podria conseguir en mexico, o si rompiendo una radio u otro aparato lo consigo y como lo identifico?


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 10, 2010)

Puedes hacerlo bobinando unas 50 espiras de alambre delgado (30 AWG) sobre una resistencia de 470K a 1 medio vatio y listo..,.


----------



## panxozu (Ago 11, 2010)

disculpa mi ignorancia van der ziel, pero entra la bobina y la resistencia habrá que hace una conexion? y si la hay como? gracias


----------



## Van der Ziel (Ago 11, 2010)

Si claro, hay que soldar las terminales de la bobina a las terminales de la resistencia, que actúa solo como soporte, el efecto de la resistencia sobre el circuito es despreciable, ahora otra opción es la de conseguir una ferrita de las que vienen en los BALUN usados en TV, y bobinar unas 5 o 6 vueltas de alambre delgado calibre 28, lo único que debes tener en cuenta, es que la ferrita sea de buena calidad, esto se puede probar con un simple imán, si la ferrita se pega de una, es la indicada, listo?


----------



## hipatetik (Sep 1, 2010)

panxozu dijo:


> tengo los componentes menos el CHRF de 100 uH, alguna idea de donde lo podria conseguir en mexico, o si rompiendo una radio u otro aparato lo consigo y como lo identifico?



En un MOtherboard quemado, una lectora quemada, un TV nuevo que tenga el chasis quemado...yo saque uno de una lectora quemada...igual, de ultima, podes usar uno parecido... masomenos...que fue mi caso y funcionó


----------



## el ruloo (Sep 29, 2010)

Realizado por Anthony123 para Foros de Electrónica y sus integrandes. Saludos y diviertanse..! Ya me he gastado como 3 horas escuchando todo tipo de comunicacion FM en VHF..! (hasta CW escuche por ahi   )

EDITO1: Gracias al amigo HIPATETIK de aqui del foro, tenemos un PDF que resume todo el post en paralelo a la presentacion de un PCB experimental (Estaremos a la espera de los comentarios finales y su funcionamiento)[/QUOTE]

hola amigo!! 2 preguntaas: la pista que esta al lado de la bobina (donde se conecta la ant) es la pista sola??                   y la resistencia que esta arriba de esa pista.. a que va conectada?? porque uno de los extremos no esta conectado a ninguna pista..



anthony123 dijo:


> *Receptor FM miniatura (Regenerativo)*
> EDITO1: Gracias al amigo HIPATETIK de aqui del foro, tenemos un PDF que resume todo el post en paralelo a la presentacion de un PCB experimental (Estaremos a la espera de los comentarios finales y su funcionamiento)



hola amigo!! 2 preguntaas: la pista que esta al lado de la bobina (donde se conecta la ant) es la pista sola?? y la resistencia que esta arriba de esa pista.. a que va conectada?? porque uno de los extremos no esta conectado a ninguna pista..


----------



## dexterconexion (Oct 26, 2010)

Saludos a todos...., y en especial a Anthony123.

Viendo que siempre hay quienes se interesan por los superregenerativos, y como me sucedio a mi ya hace muchos años, al leer estos post me puse un poco nostalgico.

Asi que quiero colaborar con mi granito de arena...

Ya se habran dado cuenta que armar un receptor regenerativo o super-regenerativo sin tomar
 al pie de la letra las recomendaciones, trae (como me paso a mi) muchas decepciones.
El armado de la placa es muy importante, ya que si lo hacemos incorrectamente se crean
 oscilasciones e inestabilidades que arruinan al mas simple de los circuitos.

Les paso aqui una placa experimental para RF que ayuda a armar estos circuitos sin usar el
el método "Manhattan", araña o feo, o como lo quieran llamar, que es el que mejor funciona en RF.

El articulo que les paso, describe el montaje de un receptor para VHF como ejemplo.

Yo no he armado especificamente el circuito receptor, pero si la placa en EPOXY FR4, y funciona bien.

Adelante, sigan experimentando....


----------



## alusan20raziel (Oct 31, 2011)

Hola, disculpa quisiera saber para que son los dos potenciometros del circuito? gracias


----------



## DavidGuetta (Nov 2, 2011)

Uno ajusta la regeneracion de la señal y el otro ajusta el volumen.

Saludos y de nada...


----------



## alusan20raziel (Nov 13, 2011)

porfavor quisiera saber un poco mas a detalle para fabricar la bobina chrf  50 espiras de cable N 32 con un diametro de 3mm  con nucleo de aire? ferrita? gracias



les dejo una imagen de las bobinas, espero una respuesta gracias!


----------



## dexterconexion (Nov 15, 2011)

alusan20raziel

Aparentemente tu choque no esta hecho con alambre esmaltado de AWG 32, que tiene 0,20 mm de diametro, me parece que es mucho mas grueso. Cuando lo bobinas 50 espiras solo ocupan 1 cm de largo. 

el choque preferentemente debe ser de nucleo de aire, si utilizas nucleo de ferrite debes saber si el tipo que posees es apto para VHF.

Lo mas sencillo es bobinar una 50 espiras sobre una resistencia de 100k o mas.

Yo te recomiendo usar una resistencia de 1W de carbon, porque las de 1/4W o 1/2W son
muy pequeñas.

una mejor solucion es bobinarla sobre un tubito plastico del que traen algunas golosinas, o sobre un trozo de un eje plastico de potenciometro.

A medida que aumentas el diametro, aumenta la inductancia, asi que podes disminuir un poco las espiras, si lo deseas, pero en general no es necesario.

Saludos


----------



## alusan20raziel (Nov 21, 2011)

Hola!, bueno aca les dejo el circuito terminado, sin embargo, he tenido problemas en la bobina de CHRF, y la antena.. me podrian recomendar alguna antena?, como se ve en la imagen he logrado enbobinar 50 vueltas sobre un destornillador de diamtro de 3mm y le puse pegamento encima para que no se mueva y esta al aire.. sin nucleo.. no he podido sintonizar ninguna radio espero que alguno me ayude gracias : )
ah! se me olvidaba! estoy usando una bobina con 6 vueltas en L1 espaciada a 1mm como dice la guia, voy a ser pruebas con 4 vueltas espero tener buenos resultados, sin mebargo yo creo que mi problam es el CHRF, adios eespero respuesta
pd2: he hecho el enbobinado sobre una Resistencia de carbon de 100k de 1/4W pero no llego a las 50 vueltas apenas a las 35 trate de envolverla en la de 1/2W y pues le diametro no es de 3mm  se ve en la ultima imagen


----------



## abraheom (Dic 20, 2011)

hola les cuento que el circuito si funciona yo lo arme con casi tadas las desventajas 
1-no use el trimmer igual por que en el salvador cuesta encontrar uno
2-arme el pcb  a mano  algunos condensadores los uso los mas cercanos posibles que encontre 
3-el amplificador lo hice separado del circuito receptor 
4-use un bf495 por que el bf494 es casi imposible encontrarlo.

pero apesar de algunas desventajas mas 
el circuito me sirvio, de haver usado el verdadero BF494 el circuito fuera mejor.

pero solo intercepta  el canal 4 creo que es por el condensador variable que use


Nota: El circuito me funciono a la primera por lo que el esquema que posteo Antony123 esta completo



necesito ayuda para interceptar señales de la radio comercial mi circuito solo intercepta el canal 4 
al buscar informacion dice que en canal cuatro se envia señal a 71.75 MHz
ya que el circuito de Antony decia VHF se podran escuchar las vandas comerciales

les dejo la imagen de informacion sobre los canales:


----------



## abraheom (Ene 13, 2012)

escucho audio del canal 4 de television que se transmite a 71.75Mhz y una radio que es para supermercados aqui en mi pais que transmite a 72.9Mhz


----------



## hervasc (Ene 24, 2012)

que tal no puedo conseguir el trimmer, hay alguna opcion de cambiarlo
 por un potenciometro??????
por ahi vi un circuito con un tda7000 q envés del trimmer usa un potenciometro pero tambien un diodo varicap es posible acoplar lo mismo a este circuito para no usar el trimmer xq no lo puedo conseguir


----------



## DavidGuetta (Ene 24, 2012)

Prueba cambiando el varicap por un diodo 1N4001. El varicap es posible encontrarlo en radios de sintonia digital o bien en radios ''chinas'' con reset-scan.

Saludos


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 14, 2012)

Buenas tardes, estoy trabajando en un receptor dwe vhf para las bandas de 110-160MHZ para receptar los controladores aereos y taxis y todos que esten en esa banda tengo una pregunta ¿hay algun trt equivalente para el bf494 en mi pais no se encuentra he mirado el datasheet de este y me parece que el 2n3904 tiene caracteristicas muy similares pero su beta es bajo sera que sirve? ¿ este receptor hasta que limite de frecuencia trabaja? agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## loren03 (Abr 14, 2012)

Buenas tardes, pues en mi pais (colombia) y en un pueblo llamado "ciudad" me dieron un reemplazo "C1394" que seria 2sc1394. no lo he probado, quisiera aprovechar en q me digan si este me sirve? o bien te recomiendo el 2n3904 en cualqiuer parte se consigue y es muy barato.

otra pregunta rapida el choque de rf lo hago sobre ferrita o cualquier otro material?
como se hace el blindado y que se debe blindar?
Salu2

lo siento leyendo por el foro anthony dijo que NO recomendaba los 2n3904 entonces mejor olvidate de este


----------



## JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ (Abr 16, 2012)

para solucionar el problema de ganancia se podria hacer una conexion darlington es decir poner dos transistores en serie y su beta se multiplica ( Esta configuración sirve para que el dispositivo sea capaz de proporcionar una gran ganancia de corriente y, al poder estar todo integrado, requiere menos espacio que dos transistores normales en la misma configuración. La ganancia total del Darlington es el producto de la ganancia de los transistores individuales. Un dispositivo típico tiene una ganancia en corriente de 1000 o superior. También tiene un mayor desplazamiento de fase en altas frecuencias que un único transistor, de ahí que pueda convertirse fácilmente en inestable. ) y no habria tanta necesidad de buscar transistores con ganancia mas alta no se si servira el 2N3904 o 2222 o 2219 ya que trabajan a esa frecuencia de corte del bf 494 les agradezco su ayuda.


----------



## faber235 (Abr 16, 2012)

JOSE NEFTALY GOMEZ SAENZ dijo:


> para solucionar el problema de ganancia se podria hacer una conexion darlington es decir poner dos transistores en serie y su beta se multiplica ( Esta configuración sirve para que el dispositivo sea capaz de proporcionar una gran ganancia de corriente y, al poder estar todo integrado, requiere menos espacio que dos transistores normales en la misma configuración. La ganancia total del Darlington es el producto de la ganancia de los transistores individuales. Un dispositivo típico tiene una ganancia en corriente de 1000 o superior. También tiene un mayor desplazamiento de fase en altas frecuencias que un único transistor, de ahí que pueda convertirse fácilmente en inestable. ) y no habria tanta necesidad de buscar transistores con ganancia mas alta no se si servira el 2N3904 o 2222 o 2219 ya que trabajan a esa frecuencia de corte del bf 494 les agradezco su ayuda.



Ese mismo circuito lo he visto con otros transistores tambien, si buscas en internet hay cientos como por ej este  http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Technology/tis/info/pdf/0009061.pdf  tiene una construccion elaborada 
http://www.techlib.com/electronics/regen.html  este es basico
http://www.sm0vpo.com/rx/regenrx.htm   este otro es de un radioaficionado

El 2n2222 deberia funcar sin problemas.

aqui hay otro  http://www.electronics-tutorials.com/receivers/newregen3.pdf  este tiene un ampli de rf con un 2222 y como detector regenerativo un fet.

y hay mas, mi idea es realizar un walkie talkie de 80 mtrs 

Saludos


----------



## adefesio (Jul 2, 2012)

tiago dijo:
			
		

> eider:
> 
> No puedes pedirle eso a nadie en el foro. Esto no es un aula y no se hacen trabajos para el "cole"
> 
> ...



hey, que la ultima pregunta es la mía jeje.
por cierto ya que estamos, el valor de la inductancia no se sabe?


----------



## tiago (Jul 2, 2012)

No, adefesio. No se indica la inductancia.
Construyela de acuerdo a las instrucciones y no debes tener problema.

Si dispones de un inductómetro, la puedes medir despues de realizarla. Por cierto, no repitas la pregunta en mensajes correlativos, si alguien la sabe ya te la contestará. Yo no lo he hecho porque no sabia dicho valor.

Saludos.


----------



## adefesio (Jul 3, 2012)

es que pone que son de 4 a 6 espiras y dependiendo del numero de espiras varia la inductancia por eso lo digo.


----------



## tiago (Jul 3, 2012)

adefesio dijo:


> es que pone que son de 4 a 6 espiras y dependiendo del numero de espiras varia la inductancia por eso lo digo.



Es una aproximación.

Comienza dándole el número máximo de espiras que se dice en el enunciado.
Si notas que el circuito no resuena bién, ves quitando de media en media espira hasta que lo ajustes. Ya dice que hay que tener paciencia para su puesta a punto.

Saludos.


----------



## adefesio (Jul 3, 2012)

con cuatro vueltas, cable de 1mm y 10mm de diametro y sin espaciado entre las vueltas, (es decir las vueltas consecutivas sin espaciado entre ellas) me sale 321nH (calculado con mini RC Calculator). Pero en la foto inicial las vueltas no estan pegadas unas con otras sino que hay un espacio pero es mayor de 1mm. ¿como habeis hecho vosotros la bobina?


----------



## MArkproy (Nov 8, 2012)

Fijate si ahora te anda. Si alguno se baja el PCB, aviso que la parte del amplificador no están bien puestos los valores, pero sale fácilmente guiándose con el circuito que dejó anthony123


----------



## samlith (Dic 1, 2012)

la fuente de 9v donde va conectada?


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 1, 2012)

samlith

Ahi te puse un dibujo, perdón por la calidad...

Saludos


----------



## samlith (Dic 1, 2012)

estoy confundido con el condensador variable va conectado a Q1 y entre C6 y C1 que pines de el?? gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 1, 2012)

samlith

No se que tipo de capacitor estas queriendo usar, hay muchos modelos.
Los Trimmers solo tiene 2 patitas, asi que no hay posibilidad de error, salvo que siempre al usar un destornillador tocas (o estas en contacto) con una patita, debes probar con un multimetro cual es, ahora esa patita debe ir conectada a C1-C6, para que cuando lo ajustes la sintonia sea mas suave.
Si lo que queres usar es un capacitor de sintonia tipo Tandem de radios portatiles, solo te sirve si es de 6 patitas (las de 3 patitas son de AM y no sirve), para saber cuales patitas corresponden puedes medir con un multimetro que mida capacitores, porque tiene que tener de 30 a 40pF. 
te adjunto un dibujo de ejemplo, no te confies, porque no todos son iguales, pero bastante parecidos.

Saludos


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 4, 2012)

faber235 

La verdad que tampoco vi si Anthony123, lo modificó para 40m, este receptor fué muy difundido en Brasil, por Newton C. Braga en muchas revistas, tanto para VHF como para 27Mhz.
Los brasileros publicaron una versión muy parecida para 40m , lo llaman MANGAVA,
la primer versión es la MANGAVA-1, y la ultima mejorada se llama MANGAVA-2, fijate si te sirve.

Saludos


----------



## mazefakaaaa (Dic 5, 2012)

Buenas! Tambien quiero meter mi nariz  Aqui os dejo esquemas de circuitos, que funcionan 100% y requeren la tension de alimentacion muj baja.


----------



## faber235 (Dic 5, 2012)

mazefakaaaa dijo:


> Buenas! Tambien quiero meter mi nariz  Aqui os dejo esquemas de circuitos, que funcionan 100% y requeren la tension de alimentacion muj baja.



Hola, por que hiciste eso?? abriste la caja de pandora, ,,, muy interesante por cierto, el transistor TR1 del que dice simple fm radio bf???  no lo alcanzo a ver bien es BF100? genial lo de la baja alimentacion, creo que es lo que se viene pisando fuerte. (aunque estimo que ese circuito no es nuevo, el primero).
El tema va a ser conseguir esos transistores el KT363, por cierto tenes sabes que significan los asteriscos en algunos componentes?
Saludos


----------



## mazefakaaaa (Dic 5, 2012)

Hola, Faber235! Si, la abri un poquito  
Transistor BF199 o otro Si/NPN/VHF/baja potencia (BF494 etc...).

El analogo de KT363 : 2N4258A, 2N2925 ... o cualcier Si/PNP/VHF/baja potencia. O si no tiene PNP se pone NPN (BF199) y los demas de transistores NPN KT3102 de amplificador de sonido en este caso se cambian por PNP de uso general (2N3906, BC556/557/558 etc...). Abra que cambiar tambien polaridad de alimentacion i condensadores electroliticos (si hay).


----------



## mazefakaaaa (Dic 5, 2012)

Dexterconexion, yo he hecho pruebas y puedo decir brevemente - cualcier receptor regenerativo se "dedica" a detectar NBFM. Y AM, SSB, CW por supuesto. El receptor superregenerativo tiene caracteristica muy ancha (50-200kHz), por eso no vale para NBFM. Tenia yo tambien por ahi, en las profundidades de mi disco duro, una esquema normal (ni superregen., ni regen.), basada en IC MC3362, que trabaja con las señales WBFM, NBFM y AM, luego buscare.


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 5, 2012)

mazefakaaaa, gracias por responder, bueno para continuar este hilo, yo me refiero a superregenerativos, obvio que con un superheterodino se puede captar NBFM.
Hace ya unos años me tope con un circuito que es antiguo, pero fue modificado por Charles Kitchin, N1TEV, considerado un guru en esto, lo publico en la revista QEX en Sept/Oct 2000, detecta NBFM y ademas habla de un Sr. Nat Bradley, ZL3VN, que contruyo algunos super-regenerativos y descubrio otra forma de detectar NBFM con una combinacion de mixer-super-regen .
Esta en ingles, pero es muy interesante lo que se puede hacer con unos transitores...
Lo subo por si te interesa.

Shunt, poseo mas de 500mb y mas de 2400 archivos solo de circuitos regenerativos y super-regenerativos, yo los colecciono, por frecuencia, tipo de transistor, valvula, pais origen o idioma.
Por eso me resulta hasta dificil recomendarte uno, porque nunca he probado todos, solo hice algunos y despues con el tiempo e internet comence a bajarlos. Yo los clasifico porque hay circuitos desde los 50's  y con los años alguien lo modifica o lo publica, la mayoria tienen decadas.
Lo que pasa es que hacerlos andar es toda una experiencia.
Si queres algo especifico, decime la frecuencia y de que componentes de RF dispones, porque algunos usan semiconductores, choques y capacitores que son dificiles de conseguir. 

Saludos a todos


----------



## Shunt (Dic 6, 2012)

dexterconexion dijo:


> ... Shunt, poseo mas de 500mb y mas de 2400 archivos solo de circuitos regenerativos y super-regenerativos, yo los colecciono, por frecuencia, tipo de transistor, valvula, pais origen o idioma ...


dexterconexion, gran materia .
Estoy buscando un receptor para conectar un sintonizador de TV, que recibirá una frecuencia de 47MHz (SI sintonizador). Sé que hay muchos proyectos en Internet, pero hay una dificultad en la adquisición de varios componentes.
Me di cuenta de que, en PDF anterior ya existe un modelo (Figura 9). El problema es encontrar el J310 transistor. No puedo cambiar por BF245, MPF102 ... ?
En cuanto a los circuitos ~ 500Mb podría enviar a un servidor de archivos en Internet, por ejemplo:. sendspace.com (hasta 300 Mb por archivo, sin esperar a la descarga, carga) .
Gracias por responder.
Saludos.


----------



## faber235 (Dic 6, 2012)

dexterconexion dijo:


> mazefakaaaa, gracias por responder, bueno para continuar este hilo, yo me refiero a superregenerativos, obvio que con un superheterodino se puede captar NBFM.
> 
> Shunt, poseo mas de 500mb y mas de 2400 archivos solo de circuitos regenerativos y super-regenerativos, yo los colecciono, por frecuencia, tipo de transistor, valvula, pais origen o idioma.
> 
> ...



Creo que ambos circuitos deberian detectar comunicaciones de banda angosta, el problema es el enclavamiento de la frecuencia, por lo general los osciladores comunes en VHF bailan demasiado, recuerdo que intente utilizar un circuito transmisor de FM con un 2A37, muy sencillo en VHF 144mhz y recibirlo en un handy yaesu 23R funcionaba pero subia y bajaba alrededor de la fundamental. Si logras un circuito oscilador estable podes lograr la sintonia. 
El del articulo esta mas que interesante el problema esta en los componentes que uses, sobre todo en los capacitores que deberian ser NP0 (muchos que dicen serlo no lo son) y hay algunos que estan marcados como capacitores de mica plateada (no hay reemplazos). Hoy en dia es posible conseguir componentes mejores no deberia ser un problema.
El otro tema es la construccion, debe ser rigida, de conecciones cortas etc.

coincido con vos "hacerlos andar es toda una experiencia."

Tendras algun circuito regenerativo con un mosfet doble compuerta?

Saludos





Shunt dijo:


> dexterconexion, gran materia .
> Estoy buscando un receptor para conectar un sintonizador de TV, que recibirá una frecuencia de 47MHz (SI sintonizador). Sé que hay muchos proyectos en Internet, pero hay una dificultad en la adquisición de varios componentes.
> Me di cuenta de que, en PDF anterior ya existe un modelo (Figura 9). El problema es encontrar el J310 transistor. No puedo cambiar por BF245, MPF102 ... ?
> En cuanto a los circuitos ~ 500Mb podría enviar a un servidor de archivos en Internet, por ejemplo:. sendspace.com (hasta 300 Mb por archivo, sin esperar a la descarga, carga) .
> ...



podes usar el MPF102 en lugar del J310, aqui en argentina, en buenos aires tienen el J310


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 6, 2012)

shunt, las mejores opciones para reemplazar el J310 serian BF245C, BF256C, la C es por que el J310 es de alto IDSS, el MFP102 no funciona igual en VHF porque tiene mas altas las capacitancias, o sea si te funciona con un BF245C y lo cambias por un MPF102 se correra la frecuencia y el audio probablemente bajara, o sea, tendras que ajustar todo de vuelta, pero funciona. Evita los JFET de mas baja IDSS como BF245A o BF256B porque con los 10k en el pin de source no me anduvo bien, hay que bajarlo probablemente a la mitad. 

faber235, con todos mis respetos, lo del 2A37 me parece que delato tu edad . 
Tenes razón sin capacitores NP0 o de mica debe bailar como loco. 
Me seria bueno el dato de quien vende el J310 en BsAs, yo lo pedi a un distribuidor pero nunca los tiene, los capacitores ceramicos NP0 o de mica, por lo menos para mi que soy del interior son muy dificiles de conseguir. Una vez me comunique con "C.D.R. Componentes Electronicos" que se especializa en RF y digamos que no me atendieron muy bien.

Con respecto a tu pregunta sobre el circuito con MosFet yo un poco mas arriba en este hilo, publique un super-regenerativo con un doble compuerta, 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...-fm-miniatura-regenerativo-16195/index12.html

Si lo que buscas es un regenerativo para HF te paso algunos

Saludos


----------



## faber235 (Dic 6, 2012)

dexterconexion dijo:


> shunt, las mejores opciones para reemplazar el J310 serian BF245C, BF256C, la C es por que el J310 es de alto IDSS, el MFP102 no funciona igual en VHF
> 
> faber235, con todos mis respetos, lo del 2A37 me parece que delato tu edad .
> Tenes razón sin capacitores NP0 o de mica debe bailar como loco.
> ...



,, gracias por no decirme viejo abiertamente,   no se si prestaste atencion a mi avatar, jeje

muy buena la aclaracion del mpf102 y etc. no lo tuve en cuenta.

lo vi en el catalogo de electronica liniers, ahora si lo tiene es otro cantar, aunque en otro foro alguien lo menciono como reemplazo. Timoteo Gordillo 35  Buenos Aires, Capital Federal
(0)11 4644 5274

gracias por los circuitos, perdon pero no he revisado todo el hilo y como estabas al alcance de mi mano,,, 
Saludos


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 7, 2012)

Yo al circuito de Charles Kitchin de CQ Radio Amateur N#310 lo tenia en ingles, lo baje en español , pero lastima que el esquema esta borroso.
Con respecto al Kit MFJ 8100 yo lo tenia en ruso, aunque se que el kit es ingles, se ven muchos comentarios en foros europeos, si tenes los detalles constructivos en ingles o español por favor enviamelo o postealo en el foro si lo llegas a armar, seria bueno saber como funciona. 

Pido disculpas a anthony123 por estar hablando de otros circuitos que no son de este hilo, si fuera necesario no tengo problemas que el moderador mueva todo a otro hilo sobre el tema de regenerativos o super-regenerativos en forma mas generica, y vuelvo a pedir disculpas si este existe y no lo vi.

Gracias a todos lo que respondieron.

Saludos


----------



## faber235 (Dic 7, 2012)

dexterconexion dijo:


> Gracias TULLIO, no puedo contestarte por MP.
> Yo al circuito de Charles Kitchin de CQ Radio Amateur N#310 lo tenia en ingles, lo baje en español , pero lastima que el esquema esta borroso.
> Con respecto al Kit MFJ 8100 yo lo tenia en ruso, aunque se que el kit es ingles, se ven muchos comentarios  en foros europeos, si tenes los detalles constructivos en ingles o español por favor enviamelo o postealo en el foro si lo llegas a armar, seria bueno saber como funciona.
> 
> ...



Dexter, mira esto http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Product Notes/chapter_1.pdf  tal vez lo tengas pero el articulo esta mas que interesante, estuve buscando sobre C Kitchin y el muchacho es experto en tema regenerativos por lo que vi, y logro popularizarlos, gracias por los datos, voy a tratar de fabricar un par de bobinas como tenian los antiguos receptores.

Saludos


----------



## dexterconexion (Dic 7, 2012)

faber235, estas en lo correcto, el Sr. Charles Kitchin es considerado un guru, pero no porque haya inventado algo totalmente nuevo, sino por los avances que consiguió por la experimentacion y el estudio. Tenes que ver que los circuitos que él publica, originalmente tienen muchos mas años o vienen de adaptaciones de la era de las valvulas, cuando los regenerativos eran la panacea porque las valvulas eran caras o porque los superheterodinos no eran para todos todavia.
Un avance en estos circuitos, hoy en dia, es muy valioso para los experimentadores y radioaficionados, ya que entraron en decadencia, abrumados por las nuevas formas de comunicacion satelital, internet y demas, asi que casi nadie mira para atras, y estudia a fondo las viejas tecnologias.
Lo que pasa es que si lo publica Charles Kitchin en una revista especializada, se considera como algo serio, probado y que funciona porque ha sido testeado, debido a que hay muchos circuitos publicados en revistas e incluso hoy en internet, que son republicaciones con errores increiblementente burdos como este :
http://arjip.wordpress.com/tag/vhf-receiver/
si miras bien el circuito y la  PCB, coinciden, pero es imposible que funcione correctamente con el capacitor de sintonia asi conectado. El circuito original lo publico en su web Rick Andersen, 
pero unos años despues lo modifico, hoy la ultima version esta en : 
http://www.ke3ij.com/superrgn.htm
Asi que antes de poner manos en un circuito hay que revisarlo muy bien.

Saludos


----------



## faber235 (Dic 8, 2012)

dexterconexion dijo:


> faber235, estas en lo correcto, el Sr. Charles Kitchin es considerado un guru, pero no porque haya inventado algo totalmente nuevo, sino por los avances que consiguió por la experimentacion y el estudio. Tenes que ver que los circuitos que él publica, originalmente tienen muchos mas años o vienen de adaptaciones de la era de las valvulas, cuando los regenerativos eran la panacea porque las valvulas eran caras o porque los superheterodinos no eran para todos todavia.
> Un avance en estos circuitos, hoy en dia, es muy valioso para los experimentadores y radioaficionados, ya que entraron en decadencia, abrumados por las nuevas formas de comunicacion satelital, internet y demas, asi que casi nadie mira para atras, y estudia a fondo las viejas tecnologias.
> Lo que pasa es que si lo publica Charles Kitchin en una revista especializada, se considera como algo serio, probado y que funciona porque ha sido testeado, debido a que hay muchos circuitos publicados en revistas e incluso hoy en internet, que son republicaciones con errores i
> Asi que antes de poner manos en un circuito hay que revisarlo muy bien.
> ...



Tal cual, son receptores prehistoricos y anteriores a los superheterodinos y no se si anteriores a los de conversion directa, la radio del pueblo de gebbels en la alemania del 3r reich era un regenerativo. El principio es la utilizacion de un oscilador de RF al que se lo saca del punto de oscilacion, en ese punto se transforma en un amplificador de RF con muy buena ganancia y muy buena selectividad. Son muy basicos y faciles de realizar con los cuidados necesarios y en esta epoca de equipos tan sofisticados la unica forma de experimentar es volver a las fuentes, sobre todo si te gustan cosas simples. Fijate esto:
https://sites.google.com/site/anilandro/02104-regenerativo-01
Charles Kitchin rejuvenecio el tema y me parece un gran logro, sobre todo al publicar circuitos bien probados.
Tenes razon en cuanto a los errores, los he visto en muchas revistas, algunas de ellas serias, asi que me imagino que en 
internet te podes encontrar los mismos en muchos sitios, es bueno saber algo y analizarlo antes de hacerlo.
Saludos

pd estuve viendo este http://arjip.wordpress.com/tag/vhf-receiver/ y el error es muy burdo, el cap variable deberia ir al colector para que quede en serie con el de 100nf que cierra el tanque, mmm
no entiendo lo que dice pero, asegurara que funka?


----------



## Vistor97 (Dic 30, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo por aqui y acabo de empezar a estudiar electronica en el instituto pero por encima, sin entrar en detalles y me encanta esta aficion sobretodo desde que lo descubri. He montado la radio en una regleta ya que cuando fui a comprar los componentes se me olvido comprar estaño y no he podido soldar nada, esta hecho de una forma "chapuzera" y no me funciona.
He cambiado tres veces la bobina, la primera con 4 vueltas, la segunda con 5 y la que tengo puesta ahora con 6. He cambiado la posicion del transistor ya que yo pensaba que las patas eran colector-base-emisor simpre y he descubierto en el datasheet que no es asi, lo he cambiado y nada, no he escuchado nada de nada, luego los he cambiado otra vez porque la pata que ponia que era la base en el datasheet en el transistor no me aparecia la b encima y me aparecia en otra patilla. Alguien sabe porque me puede estar fallando? Gracias de antemano 
PD: no estoy utilizando el circuito del amplificador ya que como todas las tiendas en domingo estan cerradas no he podido comprar estaño pero ayer por la tarde hize el circuito del amplificador de manera casera poniendo pinzas a cada pata menos a la 1 y a la 8 y me funciono bien pero con un poco de distorsion y hoy tengo puesto el altavoz directamente a la salida de audio del receptor.


----------



## faber235 (Dic 30, 2012)

Vistor97 dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo por aqui y acabo de empezar a estudiar electronica en el instituto pero por encima, sin entrar en detalles y me encanta esta aficion sobretodo desde que lo descubri. He montado la radio en una regleta ya que cuando fui a comprar los componentes se me olvido comprar estaño y no he podido soldar nada, esta hecho de una forma "chapuzera" y no me funciona.



hola vistor, podrias poner una foto de lo que armaste? que transistor usaste? tal vez murio al conectarlo mal habria que probarlo, tenes multimetro? las posibilidades son muchas desde algun error de coneccion, transistor quemado, fuera de sintonia, etc.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Dic 30, 2012)

Vistor97 dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo por aqui y acabo de empezar a estudiar electronica en el instituto pero por encima, sin entrar en detalles y me encanta esta aficion sobretodo desde que lo descubri. He montado la radio en una regleta ya que cuando fui a comprar los componentes se me olvido comprar estaño y no he podido soldar nada, esta hecho de una forma "chapuzera" y no me funciona.
> He cambiado tres veces la bobina, la primera con 4 vueltas, la segunda con 5 y la que tengo puesta ahora con 6. He cambiado la posicion del transistor ya que yo pensaba que las patas eran colector-base-emisor simpre y he descubierto en el datasheet que no es asi, lo he cambiado y nada, no he escuchado nada de nada, luego los he cambiado otra vez porque la pata que ponia que era la base en el datasheet en el transistor no me aparecia la b encima y me aparecia en otra patilla. Alguien sabe porque me puede estar fallando? Gracias de antemano
> PD: no estoy utilizando el circuito del amplificador ya que como todas las tiendas en domingo estan cerradas no he podido comprar estaño pero ayer por la tarde hize el circuito del amplificador de manera casera poniendo pinzas a cada pata menos a la 1 y a la 8 y me funciono bien pero con un poco de distorsion y hoy tengo puesto el altavoz directamente a la salida de audio del receptor.



Sube fotos de tu montaje. Como te han dicho, el transistor puede haber perecido al conectarlo de forma incorrecta.

Saludos.


----------



## Vistor97 (Ene 1, 2013)

Perdón por contestar tan tarde, ayer no pude mirarlo. Os pongo fotos pero no se ve muy bn aunque ya lo he desmontado ya que ayer fui a comprar estaño y ya puedo soldar cosas.
http://db.tt/pmY5EbeZ
http://db.tt/lxHgoHJp
Perdón por la calidad de la imagen, no se porque se ve muy borrosoa, aunque ahora lo toy haciendo en otro sitio y espero que me funcione.
faber235 estoy utilizando los 494b que son los que pone en la lista de materiales y multimetro creo que si que tengo.
así lo estoy haciendo ahora:
http://db.tt/2UzFkr2Y
y este miércoles iré a comprar lo que me haga falta para poder hacer el pcb


----------



## faber235 (Ene 3, 2013)

Vistor97 dijo:


> Perdón por contestar tan tarde, ayer no pude mirarlo. Os pongo fotos pero no se ve muy bn aunque ya lo he desmontado ya que ayer fui a comprar estaño y ya puedo soldar cosas.
> http://db.tt/pmY5EbeZ
> http://db.tt/lxHgoHJp
> Perdón por la calidad de la imagen, no se porque se ve muy borrosoa, aunque ahora lo toy haciendo en otro sitio y espero que me funcione.
> ...



No se ven muy bien las fotos pero se ve mucho cable muy largo dando vueltas esto en frecuencias tan altas no es bueno y hace que las cosas no funcionen. fijate en la primera parte del post el armado que hizo anthony123, tambien hay un impreso de hipatetik aunque vi un error ya que los BF494 tienen la base al costado y no en el centro como esta marcado en la plaqueta, si lo usas vas a tener que modificarlo o colocar los transistores en otra pocision distinta a como estan marcados (cuidado).
El sistema que uso anthony123 es interesante ya que se usa el plano de tierra de la plaqueta y sobre ella se arma el circuito en islas de plaqueta, si te animas hacelo pero vas a tener que pensar un poco como distribuir los elementos, por ultimo cualquier sistema que uses revisalo varias veces para estar seguro que todo esta en orden.
El circuito no es dificil pero exige paciencia, incluso a la hora de sintonizar, ya que es un poco critico el punto de trabajo cercano a la oscilacion.


----------



## moises95 (Sep 22, 2013)

¿A las bobinas de hilo smaltado tengo que quitarle el smalte para soldarlas?

He medido continuidad de una punta  a otra de la bobina donde va la antena, pero no da continuidad, si le raspo hasta quitar el esmalte en las puntas, si que me da continuidad.

La cosa es que no se si tengo que soldar la bobina  a la placa quitando o sin quitar el esmalte


----------



## faber235 (Sep 22, 2013)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿A las bobinas de hilo smaltado tengo que quitarle el smalte para soldarlas?
> 
> He medido continuidad de una punta  a otra de la bobina donde va la antena, pero no da continuidad, si le raspo hasta quitar el esmalte en las puntas, si que me da continuidad.
> 
> La cosa es que no se si tengo que soldar la bobina  a la placa quitando o sin quitar el esmalte



Si, moises95, quitale el esmalte para que al soldarla conduzca, sino va a quedar aislada electricamente y la idea es conectarla al circuito.


----------



## miguelus (Sep 22, 2013)

moises95 dijo:


> ¿A las bobinas de hilo smaltado tengo que quitarle el smalte para soldarlas?
> 
> He medido continuidad de una punta  a otra de la bobina donde va la antena, pero no da continuidad, si le raspo hasta quitar el esmalte en las puntas, si que me da continuidad.
> 
> La cosa es que no se si tengo que soldar la bobina  a la placa quitando o sin quitar el esmalte



Buenas noches.

La función principal del esmalte es, precisamente, que la bobina tenga aisladas unas espiras de otra ¿De qué manera podríamos hacer un transformador si esto no fuese así?

Si conservas el esmalte no podrás soldar.

Normalmente, al aplicar el soldador y el estaño, el barniz se disuelve, si esto no sucede tendrás que raspar la zona barnizada hasta que el barniz desaparezca, a continuación tendrás que estañar el Cobre.

Sal U2


----------



## faber235 (Sep 22, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> 
> La función principal del esmalte es, precisamente, que la bobina tenga aisladas unas espiras de otra ¿De qué manera podríamos hacer un transformador si esto no fuese así?
> 
> ...



por supuesto,  hay que sacar la aislacion de los extremos de la bobina, hay alambres autosoldables cuyo barniz sale con el calor del soldador pero otros no.


----------



## ejcm56 (Nov 20, 2013)

hipatetik dijo:


> Hola, como va. Con respecto a C9 lo dejé igual que en el diagrama, y no tuve problemas. Algunas consideraciones rutinarias: ¿Fabricaste la bobina siguiendo los pasos?Usaste un trimmer o un capacitor variable tipo radio? Probaste con Varios BF495? Yo probe con 4. Con 2 me anduvo, con otros 2 no.El que probé tenia aproximadamente 75 hFe segun mi tester, y los otros 50-60 hFE. La antena también es importante al igual que el choke de rf (yo lo hice enrollando alambre muy fino sobre una R de 1M). revisaste la distribución de patas de los BF495 y como irían en la placa (BF495 CEB y en la placa tenes que cruzar E y B)?
> Y con respecto al pote de regeneración, en un extremo se oía un silbido muy alto (parecido el horizontal de un TV) mientras que del otro se debería escuchar una oscilación muy muy lenta. Y en el medio obtuve lluvia y los ruidos a regeneración...
> Te comento algo: yo al principio probé con una bobina mas pequeña (en díametro) y no obtenía nada, despues cambié la bobina y ahi si obtuve el silbido de la regeneración.
> Espero que puedas hacerlo andar. Saludoss.





hola, disculpa y quien es q2? que transistor coloco alli?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola caro EJCM56 , el transistor "Q2" puede sener un BC548 , BC547 o qualquer npn de uso general en audio.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## abraheom (Ene 6, 2014)

Estas son algunas fotos de mi receptor lo contrui solo la parte de rf y la de amplificacion estan separadas


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola caro abraheom , ! congratulaciones por tu montagen !, que me contas ? hay funcionado a contento tu receptortizo ?
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## abraheom (Ene 9, 2014)

mmmmm pues si pero se escucha bastante ruido pero bueno si he podido captar esta el audio del canal 4 de TV googleando encontre con que el audio de este canal se transmite a 71.75 MHz 
saludos!!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2014)

abraheom dijo:


> mmmmm pues si pero se escucha bastante ruido pero bueno si he podido captar esta el audio del canal 4 de TV googleando encontre con que el audio de este canal se transmite a 71.75 MHz
> saludos!!!!


!OK !, entonses retire una o dos espiras de la bobina , asi usteds logra subir la frequencia para 88 hasta 108 Mhz que es la banda de radiodifusiõn 
! Fuerte abrazo desde Brasil !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## abraheom (Ene 9, 2014)

Si ya lo he intentado o estirando o reduciendo la bobina para varear pero la frecuencia no es tanto problema por que lo quiero en una frecuencia que no este usada asi que entre mas lejos de la comercial mucho mejor  pero lo que quiero hacer es reducir el ruido por que aveces si se escucha clarito pero aveces no y si muevo los potenciometros se escucha un gran tipo silvido


----------



## miguelus (Ene 10, 2014)

Bueno días.

En principio no hay frecuencias libres, todas están asignadas a algún servicio, otra cosa es que tengan más o menos actividad.

El Gran problema de este tipo de Receptores es, precisamente, el gran ruido que generan.

Hay una forma de minimizar el ruido, para ello tendrás que construir un filtro Pasa Bajos, este filtro se conecta entre la salida de audio del Receptor y la entrada del Amplificador.

El fitro, si es para escuchar conversasiones, tendrá que tener una frecuencia de corte de entre 4Khz y 5 Khz.

Otro problema de este tipo de Receptores es el gran ancho de banda que poseen, lo que provoca que se puedan escuchar varias emisoras al mismo tiempo, es el precio que hay que pagar por la sencillez.

Sal U2


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2014)

Yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don Miguelus te recomendo entonses un otro tipo de receptor donde un  circuito superheterondino es mucho mejor en performance. 
Los receptores regenerativos son mui intabiles , ruidosos y tienem selectividad mediocre, pero son mui didacticos para los "novicios" donde despues con mas experiencia en el tema "RF" parten para montagens mas elaboradas.
!Fuerte abrazo !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## abraheom (Ene 10, 2014)

muchisimas gracias miguelus y Daniel Lopez  y la verdad si no tengo mucha experiencia ni en la electronica mucho menos en la rf no estudio eso pero es una de mis aficiones por eso la practico y tengo mucha chatarra de receptores de radio solo les sacaria su integrado y buscar el datashet pero nose este receptor me ha llamado la atencion y pues me intentare lo del  filtro pasa bajos  no se me habia ocurrido...
Gracias 

Aqui les dejo una prueba de su funcionamiento en la banda comercial (solo audio) 
se puede apreciar el silvido pasa en algunas frecuencias o cuando enciendo y apago el receptor pero bueno creo que 
se entiende


----------



## faber235 (Feb 1, 2014)

abraheom dijo:


> Si ya lo he intentado o estirando o reduciendo la bobina para varear pero la frecuencia no es tanto problema por que lo quiero en una frecuencia que no este usada asi que entre mas lejos de la comercial mucho mejor  pero lo que quiero hacer es reducir el ruido por que aveces si se escucha clarito pero aveces no y si muevo los potenciometros se escucha un gran tipo silvido



Queria agregar a lo que dijo Miguelus y Daniel Lopez , si queres hacer algo serio deberia ser mas elaborado, no te olvides que el regenerativo fue uno de los primeros sistemas de recepcion y no supera al superheterodino. Tiene algunas bondades y son muy utilizados en timbres y otro tipo de aparatos modernos con el agregado de un integrado decodificador (el transmisor de estos tiene un codificador) y usan pulsos. 
Para transmisiones de voz de banda angosta se complica la recepcion porque es un poco dificil hacer que sean estables en frecuencia, por lo general varian uno kc para arriba y para abajo.
En las frecuencias comerciales no hay tanto problema porque la banda es ancha y entra dentro de los rangos.
Para experimentar todo esta permitido, claro, no voy a decir nada porque yo hice cada cosa...
 
Saludos y felicitaciones por tu trabajo


----------



## tercules (Mar 22, 2014)

un saludo amigos a todos los que visitan a esta pagina. no se si todavía necesitas diagramas de receptor de fm tengo 2 diagramas una revista con todo los dados los datos de construcción claro es un poco mas complicado  pero no es imposible de hace. esta con todo los detalles de como construir o armar  y trabaja al 100%. lo escaneare y subiré en pdf si es posible en partes. también tengo otro que  solamente lleva 2 integrados y bobina móvil un oscilador. algo así ya no me acuerdo lo buscare para subirlo lo tengo con el pcb para montarlo.
atentamente Hércules.


----------



## dark10jacke (Abr 30, 2014)

disculpa pero en el diagrama del circuito en la polarizacion del opamp donde se pone a vcc el opmap todo esta mandado a tierra, menos la salida claro..espero me puedan ayudar saludos


----------



## faber235 (May 1, 2014)

dark10jacke dijo:


> disculpa pero en el diagrama del circuito en la polarizacion del opamp donde se pone a vcc el opmap todo esta mandado a tierra, menos la salida claro..espero me puedan ayudar saludos



Hola Dark10jacke  a que diagrama te referis?  saludos


----------



## dark10jacke (May 15, 2014)

hola disculpa ya arme el circuito tal cual viene en el diagrama del recpetor fm y pues solo tengo dudas en la antena que va con la bobina en paralelo y pues se escucha muy feo la bocina solo ruido y no se a que se pueda deber eso


----------



## Falastiny (May 18, 2014)

Buenos días, soy nuevo en esto de las radiofrecuencias, y necesito hacer un transmisor y receptor fm en banda ciudadana (27 Mhz), el transmisor ya lo tengo listo, pero el receptor aun no. Quería saber si es posible adaptar este receptor a la frecuencia que estoy buscando y cuales son las modificaciones que tendría que hacer.
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2014)

Hola caro Falastiny, basta canbiar lo valor inductivo de  la bobina osciladora para que esa haora resone en 27Mhz y listo.
Att.
Daniel lopes.


----------



## Zps (May 25, 2014)

Buenas, como les va?

Hace una semana empece a armar el circuito de la primera página. Hasta que conseguí todo y lo soldé, acá en Argentina no está fácil.

Al grano, tome el PCB del pdf, puse todos los componentes pero lo único que cambié fue c5 que puse un trimmer de 4.5 a 20 pF, de los rojos, porque vi que podía joder la capacidad.
Resulta que lo estoy probando hace dos días y ni mu hace!:S varío el trimmer y recorro el pote, Así un rato largo. Pero nada! :S

Que puedo probar?
La bobina principal es de 1cm de diámetro y 1 mm el alambre.

Desde ya gracias.


----------



## Zps (May 27, 2014)

Buenas,
les comento que cambie el transistor por otro bf494 de 95 de ganancia y saque el trimmer de c5 y puse uno de 4.7 pF y no puedo obtener la regeneración.
Influye el largo de la antena?
Hay algún otro error en el PCB de la primer página?que no sea la de R5 y tener cuidado con las patas del TR.
Otra cosa que no se es que utilice una bobina que encontre de color negro que parece un capacitor y la medí y tiene 100 uH, servirá?

gracias


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Dic 13, 2017)

hola a todos!! he construido este receptor y funciona perfecto! pero lo modifique con la siguiente configuracion:      para la bobina enrolle  aproximadamente 13 vueltas en una forma de 4mm de diametro , tambien le coloque un capacitor variable de 70pf , transistor sacado de un radio viejudo llamado 2sc458D, alimentando el circuito con 4.5 voltios de una bateria de celular y largo de antena 40 centimetros, tambien le agregue una etapa amplificadora con un transistor para conectar audifonos y hacerlo portatil, y a la vez que consuma menos energia, la antena la conecte entre el emisor y el choke obteniendo como resultado una super regeneracion y captando muchas emisoras!   

la bobina es de aproximadamente unos 286 nano henrys porsi alguno quiere medir! 
dentro de poco subire un video  
saludos!!

oohh se me olvido aclarar que el diametro del cable para la bobina es de 0.4 mm,  uno que tiene el esmalte rojo


----------



## ELECTRONOISE (Feb 22, 2018)

*H*ola de*_*nuevo yo por ac*á*  vengo a colocar una actualizaci*ó*n del circuito de @Anthony123 y a la vez una duda *por*q*ue* no se que est*á* pasando con un dichoso capacitor (el C6)  bueno he reconfigurado la bobina aun mas pequeña (64 nanohenrys) para captar el mas allá.. regenera perfecto, llego a los 106 mhz, pero después de allí se escucha ruido blanco fuert*í*simo, le daba pequeños golpes y plop el ruido blanco bajaba, revis*é* todos los cables, conexiones, soldaduras (tengo una super lupa jeje) todo perfecto, solo que accidentalmente mientras inspeccionaba, toqué el condensador C6 y son*ó* como si hubiese tocado un micr*ó*fono! le di varios pequeños golpecitos y pude notar que cambiaba el ruido blanco fuerte, chillido, etc...   

*A*hora la pregunta es por que se convirtió en micrófono jeje..ser*á* por una super oscilación que esta engendrada all*í *? *N*o se si cambiar ese capacitor por un valor mas grande. ..   tengo alimentado el circuito a 4.5 volts *é*sta vez con fuente (baterias se ga$tan mucho), antena normal de 60 cm conectada entre el choke y el emisor con su respectivo capacitor de 4 pf ... la salida es un pequeño ampli*ficador* de un solo transistor para oir mediante aud*í*fonos y escuchar placidamente sin molestar a los vecinos..  saludos!


----------



## adefesio (Abr 20, 2019)

y que tipo de transistor es Q2?


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 21, 2019)

adefesio dijo:


> y que tipo de transistor es Q2?



Depende de que Q2 estés hablando, del mensaje 1, seguramente cualquier cosas de audio NPN funcionara BC548, 2SC945, 2SC1815, 2N2222 y una larga lista de etc.


----------

